#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-20
<harrisonk> stlsaint are you there?
<stlsaint> harrisonk: sup
<wastoid> hello, i installed ubuntu netbook edition today, it is my first attempt at linux. i cannot get the wireless to work. the system claims it is disabled and i can't seem to enable it
<stlsaint> harrisonk: sure
<stlsaint> wastoid: what type of card do you have?
<harrisonk> stlsaint I think I am going to reinstall
<stlsaint> harrisonk: alright
<wastoid> ar 5001 wireless adapter
<stlsaint> wastoid: to see card use command: lscpi | grep Wireless
<stlsaint> opps
<stlsaint> wastoid: sorry use: lspci | grep Wireless
<wastoid> that command didn't show me the card
<seidos> wastoid, you can try lscpi | grep Ethernet
<stlsaint> wastoid: well what did the command give you?
<stlsaint> wastoid: i know that command works
<wastoid> a list of display options
<stlsaint> wastoid: you ran it wrong mate
<stlsaint> wastoid: please verify correct usage: lspci | grep Wireless
<stlsaint> seidos: wireless is the issue here
<wastoid> ah, thank you. atheros ar 5001 wireless adapter..
<stlsaint> seidos: try running both commands to better understand ;)
<stlsaint> wastoid: please paste the entire output of card
<seidos> stlsaint, i use Ethernet.  works for me.  didn't know Wireless worked.  i think he put the | in the wrong place (i did the same thing when i ran it with Wireless for some reason too)
<wastoid> ethernet controller: atheros communication inc. ar5001 wireless network adapter (rev 01)
<stlsaint> wastoid: is that the output of the ethernet commadn or the wireless one?
<wastoid> the wireless one, shall i run the ethernet?
<stlsaint> wastoid: no need, one sec
<seidos> wastoid, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bdogg> does anyone know what sound engine or render (i dont know the term) that xmms uses?
<wastoid> 10.04 i think, netbook edition
<stlsaint> wastoid: please run command: dmesg | grep Wireless
<wastoid> command produces nothing..
<bdogg> xmms...sound engine? gstreamer xine?
<seidos> wastoid, how about ifconfig?
<stlsaint> wastoid: please run command: dmesg | grep wlan0
<seidos> bdogg, i saw you, but i have no idea.  not even sure what a sound engine is.
<stlsaint> bdogg: sorry mate, not sure about that
<seidos> bdogg, especially if it has nothing to do with pulse audio or alsa
<bdogg> umm i dont really know what the correct term is
<bdogg> do you guys atleast know
<bdogg> why it is that xmms has great sound quality
<wastoid> {   12.633893] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<seidos> i don't even use xmms
<bdogg> compared to other players (rhythmbox, banshee)
<bdogg> im a hude audiophile and i can hear the difference
<seidos> bdogg, google is your friend.  all i can say, unfortunately.
<bdogg> lol
<seidos> bdogg, or wait around, paultag might have some words for you.
<seidos> he's in a meeting right now though
<bdogg> i tried no one has ever mentioned it before
<bdogg> will do seidos
<paultag> seidos, sec, I'm folding laundry, I'll pop back in a sec
<bdogg> laundry ftw
 * seidos hides his metaphorical dirty laundry
<stlsaint> wastoid: im sorry but i must go: this should get the ball rolling for ya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6089169
<paultag> Back
<paultag> seidos, :P
<paultag> bdogg, so, what's up, my friend?
<bdogg> just wanna know some background info on xmms
<paultag> Sure, what about
<bdogg> because in my opinion it has superior sound quality
<bdogg> to other players i have used
<bdogg> i just want to know why
<paultag> Hummm, my base reaction is to call bullshit on that
<bdogg> lol
<bdogg> well i dunno
<paultag> bdogg, the reason being is that they all use the same transport
<paultag> bdogg, so when they "load" and "play" a file, it's the same code, unless it's using a different transport with low latency, such as JACK
<bdogg> to my music sounds clearer on xmms then on rhythmbox
<paultag> bdogg, Unless it's an EQ setting, it's all in your head
<paultag> bdogg, they should be using the same backend, and there is nothing that an app can do from it's place above the audio transport layer
<bdogg> hmmm
<bdogg> makes alot of sense
<paultag> bdogg, unless it's giving up some of it's time slice to another internal thread
<paultag> bdogg, then perhaps it's playing with more of the process quantum
<paultag> bdogg, but that should not really make a big deal, I'm not sure. How big is the gap that you hear?
<bdogg> lol you've pretty much lost me
<paultag> bdogg, is it an offensive crackle?
<bdogg> nopw
<paultag> bdogg, ( I'm an audiophile as well )
<bdogg> *nope
<paultag> bdogg, what's it doing?
<bdogg> great
<bdogg> im an audiophile, but i dont know nearly us much about sound as you do
<paultag> I'm just coming from a programming backend
<paultag> bdogg, what kind of audio artifacts are you getting?
<bdogg> none from rhythmbox or xmms
<bdogg> just that in xmms, bass and treble sound...i dunno... fuller?
<bdogg> my equalizer is off on xmms
<bdogg> *sound fuller
<paultag> I don't recall a default eq on rb
<paultag> bdogg, could you do me a favor and test using `mplayer' on the command line?
<paultag> bdogg, that is bare-bones, almost direct interface to the audio subsystem, it should be close to as perfect as the system can do
<bdogg> and how would i do that if you dont mind
<paultag> bdogg, sudo apt-get install mplayer-nogui
<paultag> bdogg, then take an audio file ( use an ogg or something non-mp* )
<paultag> bdogg, and give that a listen, compare to xmms / rb
<bdogg> okay
<paultag> bdogg, if you are super concerned about audio, you might want to look at a new audio subsystem, just FYI
<bdogg> for instance?
<paultag> bdogg, JACK is really nice, and it runs with a higher priority, so it gives more time ( and less latency ) to the audio being played
<paultag> bdogg, it's hard to setup, but it's a lot better at handling audio output, and you will loose a bit of the "crap"
<bdogg> any tutorials i can take a crack at?
<paultag> bdogg, but remember, the weakest point of your setup will be the headphone jack -- I use a firewire quarter inch interface
<paultag> bdogg, that is a bit better because there is more material keeping it isolated
<bdogg> btw how do i use mplayer on terminal
<paultag> whereas the headphone jack can be really weak when it comes to power interference
<paultag> bdogg, mplayer /home/bdogg/Music/file.ogg
<paultag> bdogg, http://jackaudio.org/
<paultag> bdogg, you can apt-get most of that
<bdogg> using the mplayer-no gui
<bdogg> sound similar to what i hear in xmms
<bdogg> symbol crashes and drums sound clearer and deeper bass
<paultag> bdogg, Well, I'm not sure what to say. I don't see anything that looks like RB Is changing the audio -- my mids sound strong and I'm using RB. I'm also using a firewire hardware interface
<paultag> bdogg, I'm not sure. Try poking about rb, but I don't see much reason for it to do that
<bdogg> well under the sound menu, i have something installed called JACK control
<bdogg> that i have no idea where it came from
<bdogg> ummm another way to explain it to you....: xmms makes my mp3 files almost sound FLAC quality while rythmbox just sound normal
<paultag> bdogg, sorry, that's not possible
<paultag> bdogg, mp3 compression removes data, and it's not able to be restored
<paultag> bdogg, the mp3 audio "cap" in quality is hard
<paultag> bdogg, I'm thinking it might be in your head :)
<bdogg> yeah.... i dunno, i just did a sound comparison
<paultag> bdogg, it happens a lot
<bdogg> and to me it just sounds better in rythmbox
<bdogg> i mean xmms
<bdogg> how do i intall the JACK thing
<paultag> bdogg, so use xmms, all I'm saying is that there is no technological reason for it
<paultag> bdogg, take a look at the guides on the jack website
<paultag> bdogg, there's a lot you can do
<paultag> bdogg, so there are a lot of choices to make
<paultag> Oh shoot
<paultag> was I too mean?
<paultag> I did not mean to be :(
<dengaku_sco> hello
<Mohan_chml> heya dengaku_sco
<dengaku_sco> i got a bit of a start up prob
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco, shot
<Mohan_chml> shoot*
<dengaku_sco> when i start up ubuntu, it comes up ..(how to put this) not as fancy. think safe mode. at the login screen, a message pops up in the top corner saying, and i quote ..
<Mohan_chml> Low resolution?
<dengaku_sco> "Configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly."
<seidos> dengaku_sco, did you do anything that might have caused it?
<seidos> never seen that problem before
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-980711.html looked at that before?
<dengaku_sco> where once it came up with the soft greys tones and round-edged windows, it now comes up with the cold greys and sharp edges of Win 95
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco, ^
<dengaku_sco> not that thread
<Mohan_chml> After doing, executing sudo dpkg --configure -a solved the problem
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco, lucid : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+question/38900
<Mohan_chml> It is cleared
<dengaku_sco> oh, and i installed Wine and Iced Tea the session before this happened, oh and FireFox Sync
<dengaku_sco> (still reading that stuff)
<dengaku_sco> same basic prob, but i do have my cursor and login prompt
<dengaku_sco> tho, when i login with my right password, the screen blanks for a bit. and then the login prompt reappears
<dengaku_sco> well, i guess ill try that out. so when i get to my problem screen, i press Alt+Cnrl+1 right
<dengaku_sco> wwwell i guess ill try that out. bbl
<Guest16255> hii
<Guest16255> any1 thr??
<Guest16255> ppl
<seidos> \o.
<Guest16255> need help
<Guest16255> how to restore grub
<Guest16255> wiped out due to windows reinstall
<Mohan_chml> Guest16255, hello and no PM  when you are a guest :P
<Guest16255> kk
<seidos> oh goodness.
<Guest16255> kool
<seidos> never done it, but there's a how to somewhere
<Mohan_chml> !grub
<ubot2> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<seidos> hey, cool!  smart bot.
<Guest16255> lost grub2
<Guest16255> not grub
<Mohan_chml> Guest16255, get the grub restore link at top^
<Mohan_chml> Guest16255, using 9.04?
<Guest16255> nope
<Guest16255> 10.10
<Mohan_chml> then it is GRUB2
<Guest16255> yes
<Mohan_chml> then look at the link from ubot2
<Mohan_chml> it is for GRUB2
<Guest16255> thts whn u are able to boot into ubuntu
<kaushal> hi
<Guest16255> i am unable to boot into
<kaushal> Are there freelance assignements available ?
<Mohan_chml> Guest16255, you have to use a Live CD
<Mohan_chml> then you have to proceed
<Mohan_chml> Guest16255, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<Mohan_chml> seidos, I got a PM all of a sudden and Idk who is that :/
<Guest16255> may be its me
<Mohan_chml> yep :P but still idk who you are :/
<Guest16255> am rohith
<Guest16255> bbtw
<Mohan_chml> Guest16255, you are reading that link?
<Guest16255> yes
<Guest16255> wlll try it out nwo
<Guest16255> thanq so much
<Guest16255> missing linux
<Guest16255> :(
<Mohan_chml> Guest16255, try that
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> are there freelance assignements available ?
<temposs> kaushal, how do you mean?
<kaushal> temposs: basically I am well versed with offering linux solutions
<temposs> kaushal, this is not the place to ask such a question
<Mohan_chml> hey kaushal you can contribute to the community here. (As I told you already)
<temposs> kaushal, we offer linux solutions for free here
<temposs> kaushal, anything else is unacceptable in this forum
<kaushal> temposs: sure
<kaushal> temposs: i would like to contribute
<kaushal> how do i start with ?
<temposs> kaushal, then stay connected to this chatroom and wait for someone to come and ask a question
<Mohan_chml> kaushal, I already told you to what to do
<temposs> if you know the answer, then you may answer it
<seidos> kaushal, you could try fixing these in the meantime:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<seidos> night all
<Crash417> hii
<Crash417> pppl
<Crash417> any 1 thr
<Crash417> yaar
<Crash417> any1 thr
<Crash417> need help urgently
<Crash417> !!!!
<Crash417> why is this room dead
<duanedesign> morning all
<Silver_Fox_> Hello =)
<duanedesign> hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign  :)
<Silver_Fox_> How are you doing ?
<arnotixe_> hi all in a recent update the cups-pdf package was suggested removed. What's the alternative to cups-pdf?
<DiegoTc> hi guys
<AbhiJit> hi
<Mohan_chml> heya DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> ho Mohan_chml  AbhiJit
<Mohan_chml> DiegoTc: Long time no see.. Hows life??
<DiegoTc> here getting ready for the dev academy :D
<Mohan_chml> cool
<dengaku_sco> hello
<dengaku_sco> i dont know if u remember me from last night, but i had the GNOME Power Manager problem at login
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco: I do remember
<Mohan_chml> and what happened?
<dengaku_sco> cool
<dengaku_sco> nothing
<dengaku_sco> i pressed Alt+Cnrl+1, and put in the code u gave me. and noth9ing happend
<Mohan_chml> argh!
<Mohan_chml> I had never got a problem like that and let me look around for your problem
<dengaku_sco> ill try it again and take notes on what happens if i missed something
<dengaku_sco> brb
<dengaku_sco> back
<dengaku_sco> nothing happened
<dengaku_sco> pressed Alt+Cntl+F1, logedin, got a "scott@ubuntu:"$" line, put in the code, got a "[sudo] password" line, put my password. then, got another "scott@ubuntu:"$" line. nothing else.
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/04/13/solved-unable-to-boot-due-to-gnome-power-manager-error/
<Mohan_chml> have a look at that^
<dengaku_sco> ok
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco: is that the error displayed in the link I gave?
<Mohan_chml> if so, try that. or report here
<dengaku_sco> yes that is it exactly
<Mohan_chml> okay and I have found another link with stories about this too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326409
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco: try those links and good luck =]
<dengaku_sco> thank you so much
<Mohan_chml> yw (:
<hobgoblin> if your error is down to lack of space - running the apt-get clean command more than once will not accomplish anything
<dengaku_sco> ok
<Mohan_chml> heya hobgoblin =]
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
 * Mohan_chml yawns
<hobgoblin> dengaku_sco: a df -h will tell you more - look for the line with mounte on / and see what it says about Use%
<dengaku_sco> um..barely understood that
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> can you get into the system?
<dengaku_sco> into ubuntu? (im in Vista right now)
<hobgoblin> ubuntu - so can you get in with the recovery mode - that is from the ubuntu boot menu - second option
<dengaku_sco> i can do that
<hobgoblin> dengaku_sco: ok - so do that - then when you get the root menu choose root terminal and enter df -h
<dengaku_sco> ok
<hobgoblin> you'll get a list - look for the line that includes / under the Mounted on column - in that line what is the number that is under the Use% column
<hobgoblin> that will tell you how full your root drive is
<hobgoblin> mine is 26% used /dev/sda6              18G  4.2G   13G  26% /
<hobgoblin> and I have 13Gb available
<hobgoblin> but if your issue is not actually to do with lack of space that is all a waste of time - I don't have a log of what your issue is :)
<dengaku_sco> lol
<dengaku_sco> ok, wrote all that down
<shahan> Apacer 2GB pen drive is not formatting
<shahan> Ubuntu 10.04
<hobgoblin> how bizarre
<ehcah> Hello. Does anyone know if the ubuntu canada repositories are down?
<ehcah> I can not do any updates or installs from terminal?
<AbhiJit> bye
<TheAberrant> Hi all - got a Linode server setup with Ubuntu 10.4, and trying to secure it.  Changed SSH a bit, but also set up OpenVPN and got connected to the server with my Win7 desktop.  Now I'm trying to figure out how to make sure I'm connecting via the VPN tunnel, and then how to block external SSH access with iptables
<TheAberrant> I've tried looking at Netstat -r, but can't really tell what I'm seeing there...
<dengaku_sco> im back again
<Mohan_chml> wb dengaku_sco
<dengaku_sco> and the sudo apt-get clean line worked
<Mohan_chml> dengaku_sco: cool :)
<dengaku_sco> it was that i have a pretty full drive
<hobgoblin> if it worked then I would suggest you look into that then - it WILL happen again otherwise :)
<Mohan_chml> yeah! remember what you did to clear errors in future as hobgoblin said
<dengaku_sco> been doing that all day. deleting here, deleting there
<hobgoblin> might be worth looking into some partition resizing ;)
<dengaku_sco> well the whole point of trying Ubuntu out is to see if it will be worth reformatting my comp toUbuntu
<hobgoblin> aaah - wubi is it?
<dengaku_sco> yep
<hobgoblin> k
<hobgoblin> then now you know how big to make the / partition when you install with a normal install then :)
<dengaku_sco> mmmmaaaybe
<hobgoblin> bigger than it is now lol
<dengaku_sco> ah! gotcha
<hobgoblin> if you have a seperate /home then I'd go for 9Gb or so - but I like to make sure :)
<dengaku_sco> sounds good. i like to play safe
<dengaku_sco> and being as Unbuntu and Linux seem like learning a new counrty, ill want to play it safe
<hobgoblin> probably a good idea :)
<WrathZA> hey guys, I'm trying to diagnose a X freeze issue but I can't find my xconfig, it's not in /etc/X11
<Mohan_chml> WrathZA: you are using 10.10?
<Mohan_chml> WrathZA: and you must be looking for xorg.conf
<ibuclaw> WrathZA, what type of graphics card?
<ibuclaw> xorg.conf is deprecated :x
<WrathZA> hi guys, sorry. looking though the logs...
<WrathZA> ibuclaw: intel onboard
<WrathZA> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<WrathZA> X freezes after 30 seconds, but the box is still up. I can SSH in
<WrathZA> Mohan: how would I know what exact version I'm using
<WrathZA> I did a "apt-get upgrade" so I assume the latest?
<ibuclaw> cat /etc/issue
<WrathZA> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<ibuclaw> yeah, we can assume latest then. :-)
<Mohan_chml> hey ibuclaw =]
<ibuclaw> there are already several bugs open regarding 82945G/GZ chips
<ibuclaw> mostly to do with having Compiz enabled
<WrathZA> ok, that's a start
<WrathZA> how do I disable Compiz?
<WrathZA> ibuclaw, you're a jedi, I killed compiz (sudo killall compiz) and it works (so far)
<ibuclaw> WrathZA, system->preferences->appearance
<ibuclaw> under 'Visual Effects', select 'Disabled'
<ibuclaw> problem seems to still be the case in the upstream kernel drivers too
<ibuclaw> so you'll have to do the same if you upgrade to Maverick at the end of the month. :3
<WrathZA> wow, I'm a happy man. 3 days of pain and a lot of learning (the good part) and finally a fellow south african has the answer.
<WrathZA> respect
<WrathZA> I have another question though :)
<WrathZA> during all my debugging, I found a process called 'backend' locking one of my cores @ 100%
<WrathZA> searched synaptic for the name to uninstall it, but there are lots of packages, how do I know which one it is so I can uninstall it?
<WrathZA> ok, don't worry about it, I gtg anyways
<WrathZA> thanks for the help, I apprecaite it.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-21
<paultag_> jacob: prod
<paultag_> lukjad: prod
<paultag_> duanedesign: prod
<paultag_> clear
<paultag_> Whoopsies!
<paultag_>  /join #reddit-ubuntu, duanedesign, jacob, lukjad
<paultag_> Bizurke: and #ubuntu-beginners-team for the off topic :)
<duanedesign> paultag: pong
<Guest59613> I have 353 GB to install Ubuntu 10.10 on. How much should I allocate to swap space?
<aveilleux> Guest59613, How much RAM do you have?
<Guest59613> aveilleux: I have 2 GB of DDR2. I think 256 MB is being used by graphics though.
<bdogg> can someone help me using JACK in ubuntu
<bdogg> i cant get it working
<aveilleux> bdogg, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5038203
<bdogg> will check it out
<bdogg> but i have been trying forever to get it to work
<bdogg> so i hope i didnt mess somthing up in trying
<hcs7dap> am quite a noob... please can someone talk me through installing the new 64 bit version of flash
<hcs7dap> +duanedesign
<hcs7dap> @duanedesign
<duanedesign> morning all
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<duanedesign> hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign , how are you ?
<duanedesign> Silver_Fox_: i am well, thank you
<Silver_Fox_> Good.
<songpu> :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello songpu  :)
<songpu> hello
<songpu> first time, join a irc
<Silver_Fox_> Welcome to irc songpu :D
<songpu> thanks
<Puck`> hi Silver_Fox_
<Puck`> welcome songpu (:
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Puck`  , how are yo u?
<Puck`> doing okay (:
<songpu> (:
<songpu> no ask question ?
<Silver_Fox_> You can ask questions songpu ,  we are here to help you :)
<songpu> thanks very much. I just start to use Ubuntu.
<songpu> any one install oracle 9i on Ubuntu?
<Silver_Fox_> What version of ubuntu are you running ?
<aveilleux> songpu, unfortunately the only enterprise database experience I have on Ubuntu was IBM's DB2, and it was .deb packaged for me.
<songpu> My ubuntu's version is 10.04
<AbhiJit> !oracle | songpu
<ubot2> songpu: If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<songpu> thanks, I find it is usefull
<Andreas> I was wondering how to instal the driver for Nvidia GT8800, i have ubuntu 10.04
<Andreas> tried the ctrl+alt+f1" method, but could not get it to work
<Andreas> help much appreciated
<Andreas> cant turn the visual effect on...
<AbhiJit> bye
<Bizurke> um. Bye
<bobo123> how do update-mime-database work? if I want to change the descriptions for filetypes in the filemanager, they are in /usr/share/mime/ but those files say <!--Created automatically by update-mime-database. DO NOT EDIT!--> but man for update-mime-database does not say what files is the source for the decriptions
<bobo123> Hmm.. I suppose I can cat togheter all those mime-description-files together into overide.xml and change the descriptions in it (and remove all those other languages)
<TheAberrant> Hi all - I'm struggling with iptables.  Trying to block all connections except through my VPN (10.8.0.X), but keep blocking all my connections and locking myself out (it's a remote VPS).
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<hobgoblin> hello
<Silver_Fox_> Hello master.
 * hobgoblin bows 
 * Silver_Fox_ bows 
<hobgoblin> and tips
<Silver_Fox_> ... lower
 * zkriesse falls on floor
<zkriesse> wazzup Silver_Fox_ and hobgoblin
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: you gonna go back to piskie?
<suprengr> boo!
<aveilleux> eek D:
<suprengr> ;D
<dumbstupidhuman> anyone know how to get control of all the buttons on a mouse?
<suprengr> So there I was - thinking of joining the u-b team, checked in Launchpad and found u-b "is a restricted team" -  ???
<pedro3005> suprengr, there's a whole joining process
<pedro3005> check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Membership
<suprengr> pedro3005: thanks - was away just looking for that, cheers -  will do.
<suprengr> there appears to be a big conflict though... "Subscribe to the mailing list to ensure that you remain up-to-date with what the team is doing. "
<suprengr> Policy:  You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list.
<pedro3005> haha fail
<suprengr> boo hiss
<pedro3005> take that, bureaucracy
 * pedro3005 shakes head
<Silver_Fox_> Bureaucracy is a wonderful thing....
<suprengr> Joining ubuntu-beginners team... when QA overtakes common sense.
<suprengr> ;(
<zkriesse> suprengr: When you get taken on by a mentor you sign up to the mailing list
<zkriesse> Also, you don't have to sign up to it but send an email to the list introducing yourself/asking for a mentor is a good way to start
<TheAberrant> Weird, why would my iptables -L command hand for a couple seconds before showing the rules?  It shows the table headers, then just wait for a second or two then spits them out
<TheAberrant> nevermind - it's trying to resolve dns for something.  -n fixes it
<suprengr> zkriesse: thanks, think I'm getting stuff sorted out right now.
<zkriesse> suprengr: yah
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-22
<Dizzo> Hi
<AbhiJit> hi
<Dizzo> Does anyone know where I can find this driver: DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_V2.3.0.4_20100604
<Dizzo> or an equivalent?
<Dizzo> NEver mind I found it!
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<AbhiJit> hi
<Silver_Fox_> Hello AbhiJit , how are you?
<AbhiJit> Silver_Fox_, just finished war with postgres!
<AbhiJit> now its working! :)
<Silver_Fox_> Haha,  well done AbhiJit  :)
<AbhiJit> Thankyou!
<Silver_Fox_> Do you have any plans for the day ?
<AbhiJit> no
<AbhiJit> just sleeping ! and completing assignments!
<AbhiJit> Silver_Fox_, what about you?
<Silver_Fox_> Not a great deal,  just doing my rounds on the Ubuntu Forums  =)
<AbhiJit> ohh
<Silver_Fox_> Might try and get some sleep ;)
<AbhiJit> yah
<AbhiJit> now m going to sleep!!!
<AbhiJit> brb
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye AbhiJit =)
<duanedesign> morning all
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<mR0> I need help....
<Silver_Fox_> Please tell us what you require help with mR0
<mR0> Thanks Silver_Fox. but it just solved
<Silver_Fox_> That is good mR0  .
<AbhiJit> hi
<mR0> ineed a little help here. Im using ubuntu 9.04 on my comp. and I use vlc  for movie player. but it can't still play any VCD although it can play DVD. any suggest?
<shadeslayer> !dvd
<ubot2> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shadeslayer> mR0: ^
<mR0> yes shadeslayer
<mR0> thanks ubot2
<mR0> I'll try
<AbhiJit> bye
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<AndrewMC> !hi | Silver_Fox_
<ubot2> Silver_Fox_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-beginners! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Silver_Fox_> Hello AndrewMC
<Silver_Fox_> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Silver_Fox_> Interesting....
<jussi> hrm?
<jussi> Silver_Fox_: please dont abuse the !ops call
<Silver_Fox_> I was just reviewing the last irc team meeting logs.  It was supposed to be changed for a specific message for this channel.
<jussi> Silver_Fox_: please use /msg ubot2 ops then ;)
<jussi> or /msg ubot2 ops-#ubuntu-beginners
<Silver_Fox_> As it turns out the message has not been changed, quite odd.
<AndrewMC> Silver_Fox_: but regardless only play with the bot in PM
 * phillw is now scared to try that in #lubuntu in case I get told off :-(
<Silver_Fox_> Haha, phillw  :)
<phillw> Silver_Fox_: I'm still learning this IRC stuff, whilst I am an OP in #lubuntu, the team is so small that there may be times when none of us are about and we have a 'problem'.
<zkriesse_> phillw: need ops in lubuntu?
<zkriesse_> and hey Silver_Fox_
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo all
<Silver_Fox_> o/ bodhi
<zkriesse_> its bodhi_zazen !!!!
<zkriesse_> yo dude!
<keithtoo> I'm having trouble getting my ubuntu box to talk to any other computers on my network. I have 3 other machines hooked up - all MS - and they all share files just fine.
<keithtoo> any net-savvy folks on?
<zkriesse_> kinda
<bodhi_zazen> zkriesse
<keithtoo> I have crunched through hundreds of topics - literally - on the net regarding this issue, and probably jacked the system up pretty good.
<bodhi_zazen> you many need to add your windows boxen to /etc/hosts or install a dns server
<keithtoo> will that work on a DHCP system?
<zkriesse_> bodhi_zazen: how ya been?
<bodhi_zazen> keithtoo: yes, dhcp is not the same as dns
<bodhi_zazen> Although if your router does dns, you should configure the router (rather then install a dns server)
<keithtoo> bodhi: I know - but the ip address is required to add an entry to hosts.
<bodhi_zazen> Set static IP on servers
<keithtoo> no way to do this using the DHCP I'm using now?
<bodhi_zazen> or try dnsmasq
<keithtoo> it's an ad hoc net - there is no "server" per se
<bodhi_zazen> dnsmasq
<bodhi_zazen> dnsmasq is easy to configure and will do both dns and dhcp
<bodhi_zazen> http://wiki.debian.org/HowTo/dnsmasq
<keithtoo> kk - that was installed some time... how to run it?
<bodhi_zazen> you then disable dhcp on your router
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/nethub/article.php/3377351/In-a-DNS-bind-Get-Out-With-dnsmasq.htm
<keithtoo> not sure if I can do that. There's a network printer in the mix as well - it's DHCP configured, and nothing I can do will change that
<bodhi_zazen> It should take 5 min to set up
<bodhi_zazen> dnsmasq should do dhcp
<bodhi_zazen> your printer should not know the difference
<keithtoo> dnsmasq would run on the linux box though. The printer - a lexmark all in one that isn't supported - only speaks to the windows boxes
<bodhi_zazen> not if it uses dhcp to get an IP from your router
<bodhi_zazen> unless your router is running windows =)
<bodhi_zazen> Is there some hardware incomaptibility that your all-in-one printer will not work with Ubuntu ?
<keithtoo> yes - the Lexmark x4530 is totally unsupported
<keithtoo> The goal here is simply to be able to share files between the machines... it looks like dnsmasq is overkill, no?
<bodhi_zazen> you can
<bodhi_zazen> 1. Use the command line
<bodhi_zazen> sudo mount -t cifs //windows_ip_address/directory /mount/point -o options
<bodhi_zazen> 2. Use nautilus - to do this you need to either manyally edit /etc/hosts to include your windows box by ip
<bodhi_zazen> you can either set static IP or install a dns server
<bodhi_zazen> up to you to decide which is easier
<bodhi_zazen> There are other protocols, you can us ssh
<bodhi_zazen> install a ssh server on Ubuntu, and connect from windows with winscp
<bodhi_zazen> Or you could install a ftp server
<bodhi_zazen> as long as you are behind a LAN, both ftp and ssh are viable
<bodhi_zazen> ssh is better over the internet
<bodhi_zazen> IMHO
<keithtoo> the only sharing is while we're all on the same router...
<bodhi_zazen> Which box(s) is the server ?
<bodhi_zazen> I assume windows ?
<keithtoo> none
<keithtoo> just using simple share
<bodhi_zazen> Well, you have to have a server, otherwise us a flash drive
<bodhi_zazen> what is "simple share "
<bodhi_zazen> is that a windows thing ?
<keithtoo> it's an option that allows you to hook up computers on your own router
<bodhi_zazen> If so , you are trying to use Ubuntu as a clinet to connect to a windows file server
<bodhi_zazen> You have to have a network protocol
<keithtoo> you set up shares, and enable simple sharing. This allows computers to be able to see the published shares without authenticating
<bodhi_zazen> Where did you set up shares ?
<keithtoo> yep
<bodhi_zazen> On the router or on a windows box ?
<keithtoo> all the windows boxes can see each other and can transfer data without a problem
<keithtoo> supposedly, Ubuntu has the same functionality
<bodhi_zazen> I think you are using what is called samba
<bodhi_zazen> What happens when you
<bodhi_zazen> sudo mount -t cifs //windows_ip_address/name_of_shared_directory /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> ls /mnt
<keithtoo> I'll try it
<keithtoo> mount error(110): Connection timed out
<Bizurke> does samba come installed by default?
<bodhi_zazen> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Bizurke> yeah
<bodhi_zazen> then try mounting again
<keithtoo> if it didn't, I have surely installed it by now
<Bizurke> there is a samba gui also. iirc
<bodhi_zazen> And if the connection timed out, firewall ?
<keithtoo> yep - I have the samba gui up
<bodhi_zazen> can you connect , by ip address, with the samba gui ?
<bodhi_zazen> can you ping the windows box from ubutnu ?
<keithtoo> yes - I can ping all the win boxes from the ubuntu box
<keithtoo> samba server gui only allows me to add shares from MY side
<bodhi_zazen> firewall ?
<Bizurke> maybe nmap it
<keithtoo> not sure of firewall... might have been something I ran into a week ago...
<bodhi_zazen> Disable your windows firewall for a minute then
<bodhi_zazen> And on Ubuntu if you enabled it
<bodhi_zazen> And please post the exact mount command you used
<keithtoo> kk - firewall on the Win7 box is down.
<keithtoo> $ sudo mount -t cifs //VAIO-Laptop/Public /mnt
<keithtoo> mount error(110): Connection timed out
<bodhi_zazen> VAIO-Laptip is not an ip address
<bodhi_zazen> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.xx/Public /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> you need to use the ip address of the laptop
<bodhi_zazen> In windows open a terminal and enter
<bodhi_zazen> ipconfig
<keithtoo> $ sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.16/Public /mnt
<keithtoo> that command did NOT timeout...
<bodhi_zazen> ls /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> you will see your shares
<bodhi_zazen> now
<bodhi_zazen> gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<bodhi_zazen> add at the bottom
<bodhi_zazen> 192.168.0.16  VAIO-Laptop
<bodhi_zazen> sudo umount /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> sudo mount -t cifs //VAIO-Laptop/Public /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> and your graphical tools, nautilus in particular should now work
<bodhi_zazen> You can probably re-enable your windows firewall
<bodhi_zazen> FYI : Your VIAO laptop is acting as a (file) server and Ubuntu is a (samba) client
<keithtoo> hmmm.... after adding the IP to the hosts file (which was done earlier), mount times out again
<bodhi_zazen> pastebin your /etc/hosts file
<bodhi_zazen> ping VAIO-Laptop
<bodhi_zazen> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<keithtoo> my bad... spun the IP numbers as I typed them...
<bodhi_zazen> LOL
<bodhi_zazen> List your laptop only once
<bodhi_zazen> in /etc/hosts
<bodhi_zazen> You should be able to unmount ths share , and then mount it graphically, with nautilus
<bodhi_zazen> sudo umount /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> then browse to your network and you should see your share
<keithtoo> kk - I can now see the system from the mount
<keithtoo> not from nautilus though
<bodhi_zazen> unmount it first, then try mounting it from nautilus
<bodhi_zazen> sudo umount /mnt
<keithtoo> Unable to mount - failed to retrieve share list from server
<bodhi_zazen> nautilus is such a pain =)
<keithtoo> sometimes...
<bodhi_zazen> This is a somewhat longstanding bug in nautilus
<bodhi_zazen> sudo mkdir /media/VIAO-Public
<bodhi_zazen> sudo mount -t cifs //VIAO-Laptop/Public /media/VIAO-Public -o uid-1000,gid=1000
<keithtoo> public? or laptop?
<bodhi_zazen> Whatever you like to call it
<bodhi_zazen> You can add an entry in fstab if you like
<bodhi_zazen> and you can use file amd dir modes
<bodhi_zazen> sudo mount -t cifs //VIAO-Laptop/Public /media/VIAO-Public -o uid-1000,gid=1000,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0666,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode
<bodhi_zazen> You can add all that to /etc/fstab
<bodhi_zazen> and manually mount
<bodhi_zazen> or use autofs
<keithtoo> sudo mount -t cifs //VAIO-Laptop/ Public /media/VIAO-Public -o uid-1000,gid=1000 - gives me a usage error?
<bodhi_zazen> autofs takes a few minutes to wrap your head around, but it is slick
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<bodhi_zazen> You have a space in your command
<keithtoo> cutting off my thumbs now... geez
<bodhi_zazen> uid=100=, sorry about the -
<bodhi_zazen> sudo mount -t cifs //VIAO-Laptop/Public /media/VIAO-Public -o uid=1000,gid=1000,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0666,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode
<bodhi_zazen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/316862
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 316862 in gvfs (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus fails to browse windows shares (affects: 2) (heat: 26)" [Low,Incomplete]
<keithtoo> figures...
<bodhi_zazen> did that mount command I gave you work ?
<bodhi_zazen> Do you know how to convert that to an entry in autofs or fstab ?
<keithtoo> it did... I can see the directory from the command line
<keithtoo> can't get it from nautilus
<keithtoo> and... don't know how to work autofs or fstab yet
<bodhi_zazen> Open nautilus and browse to /media/VIAO-Public, or wherever you mounted it (in /media I hope)
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?&t=283131
<keithtoo> sweet! there it is...
<keithtoo> ok - now, once the DHCP lease expires, I'll have to do that all again right?
<bodhi_zazen> either that or set a static IP
<keithtoo> seems to me that I have to nail the IP addresses of all the home net down
<bodhi_zazen> should be easy to do from your router, most allow you to set a static IP
<bodhi_zazen> Or set a static IP in Windows
<keithtoo> Yep - just have to set all the boxes to go with a static IP too
<bodhi_zazen> Or install dnsmasq, and allow Ubuntu to do teh dhcp and dns
<bodhi_zazen> Or use a central server for all your shares
<keithtoo> I've been thinking along those lines.... I have an older box collecting dust in a corner here...
<bodhi_zazen> Old box + Ubuntu server FTW
<keithtoo> Think it has feisty or edgy on it
<bodhi_zazen> That is what I do
<bodhi_zazen> Old box + Debian + kerberos
<bodhi_zazen> + NFS mounted autofs
<bodhi_zazen> kerberos is a bit beyond you at the moment, but we can change that ...
<keithtoo> I've been around... ;)
<keithtoo> just have to switch my mindset from WIndows "I'll do it for you" to Linux's "What do you REALLY want to do"
<bodhi_zazen> I use kerberos for the encryption (wireless LAN) and nfs + autofs is easy enough for my command-line-impaired family to use
<bodhi_zazen> Well, actually, you just ran into 2 issues :
<bodhi_zazen> no dns server to resolve your host name
<bodhi_zazen> and a (nasty) bug in nautilus
<bodhi_zazen> IMO this bug should recieve higher attention , but it is an "upstream" bug for sure
<keithtoo> well - it looks like we only fixed half the problem though... although I can see the linux box from the laptop, accessing it is a different matter
<bodhi_zazen> Did you install samba server on the ubuntu box ?
<keithtoo> yes
<bodhi_zazen> Open nautilus
<bodhi_zazen> share a file in your home
<bodhi_zazen> then on windows mount that directory
<bodhi_zazen> do not share home
<bodhi_zazen> and when you access it from windows, use you Ubuntu user name and password
<keithtoo> doesn't ask for authentication... Windows says the network path was not found
<stlsaint> hey anyone know why ubuntu would just start removing half the apps installed on my system?
<stlsaint> i ran aptitude safe-upgrade and half my apps were removed
<bodhi_zazen> keithtoo: add an entry in you windows hosts file for the ubuntu boxen
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: sup
<keithtoo> Same issue only the other way.... figures... I'll give that a try in a bit.
<keithtoo> Thanks for your help on this - I've got something to chew on for a bit now
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<bodhi_zazen> stlsaint: how is iptables going for you ?
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: would you happen to know why the command aptitude safe-upgrade...would go deleting apps on my system?
<bodhi_zazen> nope
<bodhi_zazen> sounds borked though
<bodhi_zazen> I stopped using aptitude
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get FTW
<stlsaint> well the system still works fine, just alot of apps went *poof*, apps that i dont use really
<bodhi_zazen> is this a bad thing ?
<bodhi_zazen> Try installing one of the apps, and we can look at teh dependencies or conflicts
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: meh, i will look into myself, maybe i can learn something :D
<stlsaint> everything updates fine still though
<bodhi_zazen> did you upgrade to 10.10 ?
<stlsaint> nope
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-23
<seidos> i can i download the source code for my video driver or my wireless nic?
<seidos> how too
<bodhi_zazen> seidos: ./configure
<bodhi_zazen> make
<bodhi_zazen> sudo make install
<bodhi_zazen> Is there a README ?
<seidos> bodhi_zazen, no, how do i download them?  like, do i get the source code from the repositories?  or do i go to the manufacturers website?
<seidos> bodhi_zazen, namaste :)
<bodhi_zazen> Probably website
<seidos> well, let's see, for wireless, the ath5k module came with ubuntu.  ah!  i'll download that specifically.
<seidos> er...search not download
<seidos> it looks like my wireless driver is part of the madwifi project?
<seidos> kind of interesting
<bodhi_zazen> apt-get source <name_of_package>
<seidos> sudo aptitude search ath5k didn't produce any results.
<seidos> so, if there's a package, i don't know what it is called in the repositories
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rebuilding-ubuntu-debian-linux-binary-package/
<seidos> found this:  http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/About/ath5k
<seidos> i'm not even so much interested in building it at present.  i'm kind of worried i'll break my system
<seidos> i'll move my questions to -team
<bodhi_zazen> ttfn
<nhandler> If I have a (most likely defective) external hd that shows up in fdisk -l, is there anyway to force it to mount? A normal mount command simply causes the terminal to freeze up on me
<phillw> nhandler: I would suggest http://www.usbnow.co.uk/p52/USB_2.0_IDE_&_SATA_Cable_(with_Power_Supply)/product_info.html It's rarely I need it, but has gotten 'failed' disks to at least be able to talk to the computer.
<nhandler> phillw: It is an external usb hd
<phillw> I've had an external usb hd carrier fail, when I used that device the actual hard drive was fine.
<phillw> nhandler: beg / steal / borrow an external carrier and swap your hard drive into it. Hard disks are pretty reslilient creatures, the carriers seem to fail before they do. (That's just my personal experience and why I have that device).
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye.
<SkippyDigits> dumb question - anybody know of a really good online guide for learning linux?
<SkippyDigits> mostly want the deep skinny on files and permissions and such so i dont hose my own system
<seidos> SkippyDigits, have you looked here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<seidos> i haven't used such a guide.  most of what i learned was based by need and then i used google to search
<seidos> or opened up a man page
<SkippyDigits> this is looking promising http://www.linux-tutorial.org/
<SkippyDigits> i am always baffled by the ownership of files and must fix my head on this issue
<seidos> SkippyDigits, i would recommend the chown manpage
<seidos> man pages are your friend
<SkippyDigits> usually man makes sense to me - but for some reason chown is my enemy
<SkippyDigits> i keep reading and it will become clear
<SkippyDigits> clouds parting chorus of angels...
<seidos> i'll probably have to read it a few more times
<seidos> i usually forget, then have to read it again
<seidos> but i guess if i use it enough...
<TeacherTomL> Hi all.  I have a question about "Group settings".  The dialog box includes a bunch of entries including "adm", "admin", "audio", "avahi" etc.  I have no idea what these mean and have not been able to find any documentation.  Does anybody have a link to share?
<Bizurke> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Groups
<Bizurke> that looks like a decent explanation of groups
<TeacherTomL> Thanks Bizurke
<Bizurke> np
<TeacherTomL> Bizurke, Very good list.  Doesn't have everything on my lists, but at least I have an idea of what these groups are for.  Thanks again.
<Bizurke> yeah, groups can vary by distro, or even per machine in some cases. Understanding their purpose helps you to formulate an idea of what they are for which will help.
<TeacherTom> Bizurke, Another question.  Won't I have access to all these "groups" as a regular user?  I am administrator, but I created another userid.  That userid didn't have any limitations other than entering my HOME folder.
<Bizurke> Did you create the user through a graphical menu?
<Bizurke> either way. Generally there is a default group assignment for a new user in order to make adding users easier for an admin. These can be added to or subtracted from. Adding from a the command line you can assign groups as you are creating the user. I'm not certain with a GUI since I haven't ever added a user that.
<Bizurke> for instance. The default groups for a new user on a distribution for servers would be different than that of a distribution for desktops. Server users won't need to open cd trays, or listen to audio, etc.
<TeacherTom> Bizurke, Thanks for that explination.  Works for me.
<Bizurke> :-)
<TeacherTom> Bizurke, One more thing and I will leave you alone for the evening.  I am an old, OLD Windows user.  Is there a Linux equivalent for a .bat file?
<Bizurke> yeah they're called shell scripts
<Bizurke> and they're easy
<Bizurke> let me get you a link
<TeacherTom> Thanks.  I will try it out.  I have read about shell scripts.
<Bizurke> shell scrips, aka bash scripts
<Bizurke> I read a good guide when I started so I'm trying to find that one
<TeacherTom> Looking myself too.
<Bizurke> http://linuxcommand.org/writing_shell_scripts.php that one looks decent
<Bizurke> as for an easy to use text editor on ubuntu, I suggest nano
<Bizurke> vi is great, but it can be a real slap in the face to get started with
<TeacherTom> Bizurke, Checking out your link.
<TeacherTom> Bizurke, Thanks again.  I am going to sign off and spend some time on your link.  I hope to run into you again sometime.
<Bizurke> I'll be here
<kamal_> Dear team, Thanks for UBUNTU. How to use Blogilo?
<shahan> Mohan_chml: hello
<shahan> An Upgrading from 9.04 has been arranged
<shahan> the system has finished the downloading all the files from the internet
<shahan> then it was installing its files
<shahan> but the electricity gone
<duanedesign> thats not good :\
<shahan> now when the PC is starting the ubuntu is not loading
<shahan> a BLACK screen appears
<shahan> What should be done now?
<duanedesign> shahan: you were doing an upgrade, so you do not have a LiveCD?
<shahan> ya... have the live cd of 9.04
<duanedesign> ok you will need to boot from the LiveCD and recover your files
<duanedesign> and then do a reinstall
<shahan> duanedesign: ooooo no...
<shahan> duanedesign: is there any other way to make it workable again? without reinstalling?
<duanedesign> shahan: do you get anything, the grub menu? or just black screen?
<duanedesign> if you can get to the grub screen and choose 'recovery mode'
<shahan> duanedesign: hmm
<shahan> duanedesign: then?
<shahan> duanedesign: after selecting the recovery mode... then?
<duanedesign> shahan: actually i think the grub menu have an optionfor getting to the prompt.
<duanedesign> you want to get to a command prompt
<shahan> duanedesign: ya
<shahan> duanedesign: then?
<duanedesign> then you have to run: ping google
<duanedesign> ping www.google.com
<duanedesign> to see if you have a network connection
<duanedesign> if so resume the upgrade
<duanedesign> dpkg --configure -a
<duanedesign> apt-get update
<duanedesign> apt-get upgrade
<duanedesign> reboot
<shahan> duanedesign: ok.. tnx
<duanedesign> http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8227455&postcount=12
<duanedesign> this might help^
<duanedesign> he talks about what to do if when pinging google you do not have network
<LeMoiLib> Hello free world! I'm new to ubuntu. I try out the IRC channel but it's not working fine for me. I'm struggling to register my nick name, NickServ after using the instruction  NickServ: (notice) Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email> telling me that my email is not valid. So I don't know what to do.
<geirha> LeMoiLib: Hm. I'd try asking in #freenode
<LeMoiLib> thanks!
<LeMoiLib> Tell them that the registration process is very blurr!!!!
<LeMoiLib> There seems to be many stuff starting with TeX live! What is the right package for using latex, I mean the proper TeXlive distribution package????
<geirha> LeMoiLib: The package named just "texlive" gives you the most common features.
<geirha> texlive-full will pull in everything
<LeMoiLib> is that from the synaptic thing?
<geirha> LeMoiLib: Apt, yes (synaptic is one of several apt-programs)
<geirha> I recommend you use  Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center  to install and remove software.
<LeMoiLib> Thank you geirha. I mean it!
<geirha> :)
<LeMoiLib> Sorry, need you again! I can see any texlive icon, Doesm't it come with an integrated Editor? Should I install one? Any idea of the one available?
<geirha> It doesn't come with an IDE, no. You have to pick one seperately.
<geirha> I myself use vim.
<geirha> kile, texmacs, texworks, texmaker   sound like candidates.
<geirha> winefish
<LeMoiLib> check features.... I used TemakerX when I was wired to M$, looking for something like that. I think kile should be the best kin. Have to check the comparison at wikipedia? Great matrix there!
<LeMoiLib> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_TeX_editors
<LeMoiLib> not vim screenshot even on the home page!
<geirha> vim is a text editor ... for any type of text; not specific to (la)tex
<LeMoiLib> Ok! Let say I want to stay with my TexMakerX can I install it manually after downloading it ? How?
<geirha> It's got a Ubuntu .deb package. That's good. If you download that, you can just double-click it to install it.
<LeMoiLib> Can kile work on my Gnome desktop seem it designe for KDE?????
<LeMoiLib> Sound Great I'll try that!
<geirha> Yes, KDE applications run on GNOME, and GNOME applications run on KDE.
<LeMoiLib> Great news! I'll trust you on that, seem to know your stuff, bcz just browse on their doc and they ask specifically KDE!
<LeMoiLib> Thank again.
<geirha> Well you need the kde libs, but installing the package will also install those libs.
<LeMoiLib> ok. tnks
<New2Ubuntu> hi all
<New2Ubuntu> need help please
<hobgoblin> !ask | New2Ubuntu
<ubot2> New2Ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<New2Ubuntu> can anybody help me install canon lbp printer get a dependency error with the capt package
<New2Ubuntu> have been strugling for month without printer
<dumbstupidhuman> does doing a windows 7 reinstall remove grub?
<geirha> Yes
<geirha> !grub
<ubot2> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<arifovic> How to convert mp4 with ubuntu?
<Mohan_chml> arifovic: mp4 to...?
<arifovic> Mohan_chml: flv to mp4.
<arifovic> why my internet connection is disconnected when I run rhythembox?
<Mohan_chml> Bah..! when I google the link of applications, he left :/
<Mohan_chml> it could be better if he sees http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745582 #5
<AndrewMC> arifovic: try sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<AndrewMC> it looks like it will do the jon
<Mohan_chml> hey AndrewMC
<AndrewMC> hi Mohan_chml
<arifovic> Mohan_chml: sorry, my bad :)
<Mohan_chml> arifovic: do what AndrewMC said
<AndrewMC> s/jon/job
<arifovic> is it work for video file?
<AndrewMC> arifovic: it may i dont know
<AndrewMC> arifovic: actually i found something better
<AndrewMC> sudo apt-get install pacpl
<AndrewMC> this program will do both sound and video conversions
<arifovic> i'm listening...
<AndrewMC> arifovic: sudo apt-get install pacpl
<AndrewMC> in terminal
<arifovic> ok
<AndrewMC> arifovic: have you done the command yet?
<AndrewMC> becasue i just found out this is a terminal APP not a GUI app
<arifovic> AndrewMC: yes, but the video file can not play on my sony ericsson.
<AndrewMC> ok ill help you run it (not that hard)
<arifovic> Mohan_chml: thanks for all
<Mohan_chml> arifovic: its all Andrew and not me =]
<arifovic> Mohan_chml: i know but you first. :)
<Mohan_chml> (:
<arifovic> AndrewMC: my sony ericsson just support mp4 with acc audio codec.
<AndrewMC> arifovic: ok
<hobgoblin> avidemux might also be worth a shot
<arifovic> AndrewMC: I've tried with Irriverter, openshot, pitivi, Avidemux. but all did not work for me.
<AndrewMC> arifovic: is pacpl installed?
<Mohan_chml> heya hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> you tried avidemux before??
<arifovic> AndrewMC: yes.
<arifovic> Mohan_chml: yes, why?
<AndrewMC> arifovic: ok would you like me to help you with the conversion?
<Mohan_chml> arifovic: I was asking him (:
<arifovic> AndrewMC: Yeah, thanks before..
<AndrewMC> arifovic: open terminal
<arifovic> AndrewMC: and..
<AndrewMC> cs /path/to/file
<AndrewMC> cd /path/to/file
<AndrewMC> sorry
<AndrewMC> for me that is /home/andrew/Music/file
<AndrewMC> !tab
<ubot2> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<AndrewMC> everything is case sensitive
<arifovic> AndrewMC: ok, and then..
<AndrewMC> hit enter after you have done cd /path
<arifovic> AndrewMC: and then
<AndrewMC> arifovic: hold on a sec
<AndrewMC> arifovic: try pacpl --to <format>
<AndrewMC> arifovic: tell me if it gives any errors
<arifovic> AndrewMC: Can you give me example?
<AndrewMC> arifovic: ok well try something else type "cd" inter terminal (without quots
<arifovic> AndrewMC: I mean about pacpl --to <format>
<AndrewMC> let me do it myself then i will tell you how :)
<arifovic> AndrewMC: :-)
<AndrewMC> arifovic: ok figured it out
<AndrewMC> close terminal then reopen it
<AndrewMC> what format do you want the file converted too
<arifovic> AndrewMC: It seems I do not really master the command line. Enough to just here. Thank you very much for your help. :)
<AndrewMC> np
<AndrewMC> what format do you want it to be in?
<arifovic> from flv to mp4.
<AndrewMC> ok
<AndrewMC> pacpl --to mp4 /path/to/file
<AndrewMC> do that in terminal pointing to the music/video file
<AndrewMC> CaSe SeNsItIvE
<AndrewMC> and you can use tab to auto complete
<AndrewMC> for me its pacpl --to mp4 /home/andrew/Music/Track1.mp3
<arifovic> AndrewMC: Converting:  [japan.flv] -> [mp4] encode failed with exit status: 256
<AndrewMC> arifovic: try it again
<arifovic> AndrewMC: Converting:  [japan.flv] -> [mp4] encode failed with exit status: 256
<arifovic> AndrewMC: Total files converted: 0, failed: 1
<AndrewMC> arifovic: im sorry i dont know what else to so :(
<AndrewMC> s/so/do
<arifovic> AndrewMC: It's ok. np. :)
<AndrewMC> i was looking around at the forums and it apprears to be a bug :/
<arifovic> AndrewMC: Firefox vs Chrome?
<AndrewMC> chrome
<AndrewMC> !best | arifovic
<ubot2> arifovic: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<arifovic> AndrewMC: Ok, Thanks..
<AndrewMC> that bestbot actually works really well
<AndrewMC> arifovic: again im sorry i coudlnt help you with your issue :(
<arifovic> AndrewMC: np. :)
<AndrewMC> ok :)
<AndrewMC> someone more knowledgeable then I may come around at some point
<arifovic> why my internet connection is lost while running rhytembox?
<doghawk> I need some help setting up a shared directory on a network
<doghawk> I'm running Ubuntu Server with Samba installed
<doghawk> how do I create a "SharedDocs" directory and make it accessible to all users on a network (everyone else is using Windows or Mac)
<shredder12> doghawk, right-click the folder you want to share and select the option "share folder". This should help https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<doghawk> I'm running Ubuntu Server (command line only, no GUI)
<shredder12> doghawk, I haven't tried it but I think it should be accessible from windows & mac systems
<shredder12> doghawk, oh I missed that
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#Samba%20Client%20-%20Manual%20Configuration
<ishijoe> hi, i can't start evilwm from gdm any help!!!
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-24
<javatexan> #ubuntu is too busy talking about video games...LOL.  Can someone help...Wine die on me, so i completely uninstalled it and erased the shorcuts out of main menu (so it wouldn't duplicate), but when I install wine now, I get no shortcuts in gnome main menu....
<javatexan> is there a way to regenerate the shortcuts in main menu?
<paultag> humm, interesting
<paultag> javatexan, shucks, I'm not sure. I usually use it on the command line :/
<javatexan> I heard from Wine-headquarters that ubuntu generates them
<paultag> javatexan, aye
<paultag> javatexan, let me see if I can find anything on it
<javatexan> thanks paultag....unfortunately my friend google has come up blanks for me.
<javatexan> LOL
<aveilleux> javatexan: When you delete Main Menu items, they're placed under a "deleted" category in the configuration files, ie. they won't be created again
<javatexan> oh
<paultag> <3 aveilleux
<javatexan> can I delete them out of ther aveilleux?
<javatexan> so they will be recreate
<aveilleux> javatexan: You can try and dig them out... but the easier way to do it would be to just recreate the WINE shortcuts yourself through the menu editor.
<aveilleux> javatexan: I can walk you through that if you would like
<javatexan> k...will check it out or try to recreate by hand
<aveilleux> javatexan: For reference... the WINE configuration tool is called "winecfg", the "Browse C: Drive" shortcut command is "nautilus ~/.wine/drive_c/", and the uninstallation app is crap so don't bother with it
<javatexan> lol, I found out the last one the hard way, that is why I had to reinstall :(
<bpatel> I need help getting wifi running on my laptop ThinkPad T510 Intel Wifi Link 6250
<bpatel> how to install drivers?
<shahan> bpatel: doesnt it connected automatically?
<bpatel> how to i install drivers?
<bpatel> i need help getting wifi running on my laptop
<zkriesse> bpatel: ok
<zkriesse> bpatel: specs?
<bpatel> i have a lenovo thinkpad t510
<bpatel> intel wifi link 6250
<zkriesse> Ubuntu 10.04?
<zkriesse> !wifi
<ubot2> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zkriesse> take a look at that page...might get you going
<bpatel> im on the beta version
<zkriesse> ah 10.10
<bpatel> yup
<bpatel> i will review the doc will you be online for a bit?
<shahan> bpatel: you take a look... no problem .... There are many experts waitting for you to solve ur problem :)
<zkriesse> yes
<zkriesse> shahan: Experts eh?...lolz
<shahan> zkriesse: ya.... :)
<Mohan_chml> lol :P
<zkriesse> bpatel: yes Ill be online for another hour or so...
<zkriesse> Just cause my cloak is Ubuntu/member doesn't mean Im super man lol
<shahan> :)
<bpatel> thanks guys, breaking up with microsoft windows is hard :(
<Mohan_chml> bpatel: try dual boot first and then throw it off =]
<jimboz> hello
<Mohan_chml> Hello jimboz
<jimboz> anyone know how to adjust the color saturation in ubuntu?
<Mohan_chml> you are talking about windows and fonts etc.?
<Mohan_chml> jimboz: ^
<jimboz> Mohan_chml, yeah, total display saturation... like you'd find in display properties in windows
<Mohan_chml> jimboz: look system-> preferences-> Appearance and then click customize and goto font tab
<Mohan_chml> I think that will help you (:
<jimboz> hrm, i don't see saturation there
<AndrewMC> jimboz: System> preferences> monitors
<AndrewMC> Try there I'm not in front of my ubuntu box right now to make sure that's what you want so I'm running on memory lol
<jimboz> AndrewMC, don't see anything like that
<jimboz> http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/img/mediacolorenhancements1.jpg
<jimboz> i'm looking for a graphical EQ for my whole display, so OS wide saturation and gamma
<AndrewMC> jimboz: http://superuser.com/questions/173123/how-to-change-the-color-depth-in-ubuntu-10-04
<jimboz> depth is bit depth, not saturation :)
<Mohan_chml> Google is not helping with that ):
<Mohan_chml> brb
<AndrewMC> jimboz: You might want to try #ubuntu
<jimboz> k
<bpatel> i need help installing these drivers http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads
<bpatel> i think its asking me to edit the kernal
<Mohan_chml> bpatel: I have a question for you. Is your hardware not detected in system-> Administration-> Hardware drivers ?
<bpatel> nope
<bpatel> it only see one my video card
<Mohan_chml> Its not detected? Ubuntu actually checks for drivers and Installs them automatically
<Mohan_chml> I Can see install instructions in the link you gave
<Mohan_chml> bpatel: ^
<bpatel> ya i though thats what it did becaue i can get to the internet from the wired connecton
<bpatel> and going from System\Admin\aditional Drivers, it was able to get my video drivers but nothing eles
<bpatel> one bit of good news i got bluetooth is working my laptop :-)
<Mohan_chml> your wireless driver should be automatically installed
<bpatel> am i just missing how to enable the device?
<Mohan_chml> click system-> preferences -> network connections and add a wireless device and check for it
<Mohan_chml> It surely is installed
<Mohan_chml> brb
<bpatel> i ran the following command <sudo lshw -C network> and got *-network UNCLAIMED
<seidos> bpatel, you might have to load the module manually with modprobe.  run lspci | grep Wireless to find out what kind of card it is
<seidos> then maybe we can find what module you need to use it.
<seidos> bpatel, if there is no module available for your device, you'll have to use ndiswrapper
<seidos> bpatel, but if there is a module, you can just type sudo modprobe modulename and see if it works.  like if you have a realtek 8180 you can type sudo modprobe rtl8180
<bpatel> device is Intel Corporation centrino Advanced-N + WiMax 6250
<bpatel> i checked ndiswrapper and it looks like my device is not supported http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Category:Intel
<seidos> bpatel, this might help you:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529993
<bpatel> oh thank god
<seidos> well, in summary, try sudo modprobe iwlang
<seidos> and if that doesn't work, try turning off the wireless via on/off switch, then turning it back on.
<bpatel> according to the form i need to install the microcode, and i got the following instruction http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529993 do just need to move the file to /lib/firmware via command <% cp iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode /lib/firmware>
<bpatel> i am getting (FATAL: mODULE IWLANG NOT FOUND
<seidos> bpatel, did you go here yet?  http://intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads
<bpatel> yup that is were i went to get the file
<bpatel> i am not sure if i installed it correctly
<seidos> there is a readme that comes with the .ucode file
<seidos> hmmm, i'm not sure
<seidos> still reading
<seidos> did you install the lucid backports as well?
<seidos> bpatel, ^^
<seidos> you might need the lucid wireless backports in order to get iwlang.
<seidos> i'm not sure what good the microcode is without the module
<bpatel> is this the command ?
<bpatel> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<seidos> bpatel, should work, if that is the name of the package.  looks right to me.  i'm running karmic.
<bpatel> brb, might be diconnected for a bit, dont have a switch or a so i need to move the internet cable
<seidos> bpatel, i'm thinking that once you cp the .ucode file like you have, then run the modprobe command, it should work
<seidos> all right
<seidos> bpatel, you can just see if you can ping the gateway
<bpatel_> ok im back
<seidos> how'd it go?
<shahan>  /msg shahan group 654321
<duanedesign> :)
<hobgoblin> was my thought :)
<Mohan_chml> shahan: Pm please :P
<hobgoblin> or use /msg ;)
<Mohan_chml> heya hobgoblin =]
<hobgoblin> hi
 * Mohan_chml will be off for the next two hours. :/ (Power cut ):)
<shahan> Mohan_chml:
<Mohan_chml> heya shahan
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: hi
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: how r u?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello shahan ,  I am fine thank you. How are you ?
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: alhamdulillah (all praise to allah)
<shahan> Silver_Fox_: :)
<Indigo_Studio> hallo :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Indigo_Studio
<Indigo_Studio> Someone tells me he i will get help for my beginner-questions :)
<Indigo_Studio> i installed an screensaver but i cant use them :(
<Indigo_Studio> why ??
<Indigo_Studio> can someone helps me ??
<dumbstupidhuman> do you know of an easy way to change my name?
<dumbstupidhuman> irc name?
<AbhiJit>  /nick name
<AbhiJit> dumbstupidhuman, ^^
<Mohan_chml> dumbstupidhuman: what nick name you want..?
<name> haha
<Mohan_chml> -_-'
<bobobob> hey guys, does anyone know of a product that just installs a basic os to run VMs and then lets you cycle through VMs with say CTRL-F keys?  Just curious, that would be cool...
<bobobob> or opensource project
<bobobob> i was installing ubuntu server and saw the VM option and it made me think of that say for a laptop
<bobobob> okay, I can tell from the deafening silence that someone has already asked this one.  :D  LOL
<hobgoblin> or possibly that there is no-one constantly monitoring the channel :d
<bobobob> LOL, well that could be true too :)
<hobgoblin> but I've not heard of such a thing - but agree it would be useful tool
<bobobob> brb
<oly562> hi
<hobgoblin> oly562: hi
<Dizzo> Hi, I am trying to get Flash to work on Chrome, but when I try to download the files, I get "Your Google Chrome browser already includes the latest Adobe® Flash® Player built-in." Help?
<jimboz> does anyone know how to change the number of lines the mouse wheel scrolls per click (currently its at 3 i think)
<oly562> dizzo there are many issues with flash, may I ask if your using 64amd cpu?
<Dizzo> yes!
<Dizzo> what should I do?
<oly562> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<oly562> if that doesn't work then there is another link im trying to find for you... sb
<Dizzo> oly562: thanks!
<oly562> yw
<Dizzo> that link seems to work
<Dizzo> I got some warnings after I enable it
<Dizzo> but I can ignore those right?
<Dizzo> [5903:5903:17127102349:ERROR:chrome/common/json_pref_store.cc(44)] Error reading Preferences: File doesn't exist. /root/.config/google-chrome/Default/Preferences: No such file or directory
<Dizzo> xdg-settings: unknown desktop environment
<Dizzo> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** WARNING: unhandled variable 18 (<unknown variable>) in NPN_GetValue()
<Dizzo> But it works!
<serfus> someone here use Rubyripper? ripping with it is extremely slow
<kristen> hello?
<phillw> !topic
<ubot2> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kristen> im really REALLY new at this and i think i may have done something stupid. wondering if someone could help
<serfus> kristen, talk to us :)
<kristen> i cant get my cd rom to run, it makes a start up noise but then nothing
<kristen> so like an idiot i just kept clicking on things thinking that it would help. like if i reinstalled every program
<serfus> so what's now?
<kristen> so now i tried to download my driver for my new printer off the website and it just gives me...well a page of garble
<kristen> i just want to resore my system back to june when i got it
<kristen> can you help?
<serfus> but your printer used to work?
<kristen> the printer that presently installed works fine
<kristen> its the new one that i cant get hooked up
<serfus> oh, you want to restore... hum i'm not sure if it's possible
<kristen> ok so what are my options?
<kristen> thanks for helping me by the way:)
<serfus> i'm confused, what is that you are trying to achieve now?
<kristen> im getting rid of my old printer
<kristen> and i just bought a new one today
<serfus> to install your new printer or to restore your computer?
<kristen> the cd rom drive isn't working
<kristen> so i cant install the driver for the new printer
<kristen> and for some reason i cant download the driver off the webiste either
<serfus> what happens when you try to download the driver?
<kristen> i just want the cd rom to work and my new printer to work
<kristen> ould not open the file /home/kristendecamilla/Desktop/hplip-3.10.6.run using the Unicode (UTF-8) character encoding.
<kristen> that
<kristen> and the screen is bright red
<serfus> how are you trying to run that file?
<serfus> just run it
<kristen> like i said i tried and it keeps not letting me
<serfus> do you know how the check if it's have executing permissions?
<kristen> not
<kristen> no
<kristen> but i can follow directions:)
<serfus> right click on the file, then properties and then go to permissions tab, there check the "allow executing file as program"
<serfus> i think this should do the trick
<serfus> kristen, succeeded?
<kristen> i dont know
<kristen> how do i find out
<serfus> kristen, you did what i said?
<kristen> yes
<serfus> now just double click on that file
<serfus> and run it
<kristen> should they be read files or read and write files?
<serfus> it should have the x permission
<serfus> so you can execute it
<kristen> wow
<kristen> its working
<kristen> now im confused
<kristen> what do i do when it saysd this
<serfus> kristen, if it's long use pastebin
<kristen> it wont let me
<kristen> hang on
<kristen> its working
<kristen> i love you
<kristen> who eveer you are
<Mohan_chml> serfus: you got one :P
<serfus> the pleasure is mine :)
<Galeo> Hi. I'm currently using wine to install a wireless adpater with the windows drivers, everything goes fine until it says to plug-in my adapter to continue installation. I plug the adapter in, and it says it is not found despite the fact that the adapter is recognized when I type lsusb in cmd.
<serfus> Mohan_chml, hehe ya... i suppose you have masses
<Mohan_chml> Galeo: Suggestion 1: Never use Wine
<Mohan_chml> serfus: :P
<Mohan_chml> Galeo: why you like to use Windows Drivers??
<Galeo> Mohan_chml : until now, I didn't want to, but I can't get it installed another way, and even friends of mine skilled in Ubuntu can't get it through...
<Mohan_chml> Hmmm..! But It is not good to work with Wine as it will corrupt Us. And Can you explain what happened to your wisreless driver in Ubuntu?
<Galeo> it is the D-Link DWA-125 wireless n 150 usb adapter, I found a lot of explanations on forums, but it never worked.
<Mohan_chml> Galeo: you read about wvdail or something like that?
<Galeo> I'll read about it. Thx.
<Mohan_chml> Wait
<Mohan_chml> Galeo: tell me what you read coz I am tired of googling :D
<Mohan_chml> Galeo: If you could explain a bit more, It will be helpful and read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1563406
<Mohan_chml> 46 th and 47 reply sounds that the problem is solved. But idk whether it is your problem
<Mohan_chml> serfus: you found anything about Rubyripper?
<Mohan_chml> Hmmm..! I was talking all alone >:|
<Galeo> msg\ Mohan_chml : sorry, it seems I'm having issues with irc.  May I private msg you ?
<Mohan_chml> Galeo: Sure
<serfus> Mohan_chml, ya, seems like this is a known problem but i can't find any solution :(
<Mohan_chml> serfus: try looking for it =]
<serfus> i am! and google is not helping me
<Mohan_chml> serfus: sometimes google may fail. But you can find a solution soon ;)
<serfus> looks like an awesome tool for ripping, but idk why dosn't like ubuntu or rather ubuntu dosn't like it
<Mohan_chml> serfus: try looking for alternate softwares
<serfus> there is a bunch of good ripping tools but they don't have some of the features rubyripper has
<Mohan_chml> argh!
<Mohan_chml> serfus: then design one Ripper by your own ;)
<suprengr> serfus: throggen?
<serfus> Mohan_chml, sure... the best thing i can do now is to " print "hello world"  " :D
<serfus> suprengr, uhm?
<suprengr> dvd ripper
<suprengr> ... can deal with drm if really wanted as well
<serfus> i want to use rubyripper to rip audio not dvd
<suprengr> soz... has assumed u  had audio on dvd in need of it
<serfus> no. i have audio cd and want to rip it to flac, but it's ok... i used plenty of tools, just having problems with this particular one
<bodhi_zazen> Anyone want to look this over ?
<bodhi_zazen> his
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/ssh_keys/
<Mohan_chml> bodhi_zazen: It looks kewl
<bodhi_zazen> Mohan_chml: just put it up, looking it over for final touches at the moment, if you see any mistakes ...
<bodhi_zazen> You may wish to refresh the page
<Mohan_chml> =]
<stlsaint> bodhi_zazen: sup
<bodhi_zazen> T for looking at my page Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> bodhi_zazen: I have no other busy work than reading ot at 3:30 AM ;)
<Mohan_chml> s/ot/it
<bodhi_zazen> LOL
<bodhi_zazen> Well, it should put you to sleep =)
<Mohan_chml> bodhi_zazen: I was also re-building the structure of www.cvoid.com
<Mohan_chml> so Its not a big deal =]
<earthling_> Is there a gui for laptop-mode-tools ?  and is it ok to install it on a desktop computer?
<Mohan_chml> earthling_: I don't think that a GUI is available for that
<Mohan_chml> I saw a link about this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940612
<Mohan_chml> earthling_: ^ take a look
<earthling_> looks good
<earthling_> I just installed the laptop-mode-tools, made the hard drive alot quieter :)
<Mohan_chml> (:
<earthling_> I was looking for weeks for something like that
<Mohan_chml> Try searching the Forums before looking at anything earthling_ . You can find solution for all issues =]
<earthling_> yeah, I think I found it there
<earthling_> other than the hard drive noise, my ubuntu experience has greatly exceeded my expectations
<earthling_> in 1.5 months time
<Mohan_chml> earthling_: Its worthless saying that Ubuntu is not User friendly, w/o trying it. If you try it, you will never get back to M$ :D
<earthling_> I would agree with that
 * Mohan_chml needs some sleep. But haz a lot of works to be done :/
<earthling_> cya Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> earthling_: I will be leaving at 5 AM alone =]
<Mohan_chml> Its only 4
<earthling_> ah ok
<earthling_> I think it would be great if there was Ubuntu stores similar to Apple stores
<earthling_> where people would find out about ubuntu for the first time and try things out before they do the usb drive
<Mohan_chml> earthling_: they are marketing their product for money but we are marketing which we like and want the world to look at it
<Mohan_chml> so, we are standing tall ;)
<earthling_> there's a certain credibility that goes along with a brick and mortar store
<earthling_> among the general public
<Mohan_chml> hmmm!
<earthling_> those stores are kindof fun, expensive stuff though
<phillw> earthling_: there is a 'ubuntu store', where you can purchase merchandise with with the branding; but I you have a read of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=37 that will give you a better idea of what / who we are,
<phillw> earthling_: the shop, btw, can be found at https://shop.canonical.com/
<earthling_> I recall seeing something on the desktop about that
<earthling_> Ubuntu One Store or something?
<earthling_> thats for music I think
<phillw> earthling_: the on-line store is gradually being developed, it will be a part of the the Ubuntu Software area eventually. I can go dig out the announcement, but it may take me a while :-)
<earthling_> ok
<earthling_> bbl
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-25
<smeag0l> bbl cyal
<Bizurke> I finally got a fortune cookie that came true today. http://www.reddit.com/tb/diktc
<Bizurke> ugh, sorry I put that in the wrong channel
<zkriesse_> lol
<zkriesse_> its cool Bizurke
<Bizurke> I'm bound to put something in the wrong channel at least once a day. At least this wasn't horribly embarrassing
<AbhiJit> hi
<[styx]> ok in terminal of do i get into desktop
<[styx]>  /desktop ?
<hobgoblin> [styx]: cd Desktop  - though tab will autocomplete so cd Des<tab> will work - assuming you are in your home.
<mitchbones> hobgoblin, I offically love you, I was busy typing out this long tar.gz file and wishing there was an autocomplete
<hobgoblin> mitchbones: so much easier :)
<AbhiJit> hi
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign>  hobgoblin, how is piskie today
<duanedesign> ugh, me and my aversion to question marks...
<hobgoblin> I am well duanedesign
<duanedesign> good good
<kosaidpo> helllo
<kosaidpo> can anyone guys tell me whats he point to use a client mail like sylpheeed or thunderdrive ??
<pedro3005> some people like it
<pedro3005> idk why
<pedro3005> i don't
<Mohan_chml> Hello jagan185
<shahan> ..
<Guest54665> ..
<opensorcerer> Guest41946: Hello.
<KenN_> hi, I'm having problems with my wireless connection, there's a significant lag between me clicking on an url, and it actually starting to open [same is for email, I have to wait for up to 20-30 seconds after clicking and it actually getting some mail]
<KenN_> problem is cross browser, cross mail client
<starcraftman> hi KenN_ :)
<starcraftman> what's the router/modem model?
<KenN_> when I look at my connections, under the wireless tab, it shows my router, but it often sais: last used, x minutes ago
<KenN_> it seems like it drops the connection, and then reconnects...?
<KenN_> driving me nuts, every tab I open, I have to wait for 20 seconds for anything to happen at all
<KenN_> well, I can't figure it out, everything is OK, accept that it doesnt work
<ubuntu_retard> Anybody help me apply emerald themes?  I downloaded some and I guess I just don't know what the heck I'm doing...
<rodemire> .
<Codehead> test
<Codehead> anyone familiar with installing ubunto on older HP desktops?
<Codehead> how about booting ubuntu from a thumb-drive?
<rodemire> i boot ubuntu from a flash drive on occassion. u want help?
<Codehead> i am trying to install ubuntu on an older HP destop
<Codehead> i downloaded it to my Mac and burned it to a cd
<rodemire> How old are you talking about? Specs?
<Codehead> 2 years old intel 4 pentium
<rodemire> RAM, HDD?
<Codehead> the hp will boot off the cd, but the installation fails midway through
<Codehead> ram is 4 gb hdd 100gb
<Codehead> the hp won't boot off the flash drive
<rodemire> Codehead: With those specs it should run ALL ubuntu distros. Probably something wrong during the installation process At what point does it fail?
<Codehead> boot menu doesn't have an option for usb boot
<aveilleux> Codehead: What system did you use to create the bootable Flash drive?
<Codehead> mac
<Codehead> osx
<aveilleux> Codehead: That's not what I asked. What software did you use?
<Codehead> latestest distro
<aveilleux> Codehead: ....UNetBootIn? What program did you use to /create the bootable USB drive/?
<Codehead> idk...whatever comes with a mac
<aveilleux> Codehead: So, Disk Utility
<Codehead> ya
<aveilleux> Codehead: Which won't work because Disk Utility can't properly make bootable USB drives
<Codehead> ahhhhh
<Codehead> suggestions?
<aveilleux> Codehead: If you have access to a Windows or Linux machine, you can try UNetBootIn
<aveilleux> Codehead: As far as I'm aware, there aren't any utilities on a Mac for creating a bootable USB drive (other than the OSX install disc)
<Codehead> kk...so i boot my hp off the ubuntu cd, then copy the download to the hp, then run unetbootin to create a bootable flash?
<aveilleux> Codehead: I have no idea what that sentence means. Could you rephrase?
<stlsaint> Codehead: boot to the livecd and from there create your bootable usb
<Codehead> how do i using what utility saint?
<aveilleux> Codehead: Boot into the Ubuntu LiveCD. Open Terminal, type "sudo apt-get install unetbootin". Then run the command "unetbootin"
<aveilleux> Codehead: Sorry, I mean "gksudo unetbootin"
<aveilleux> Codehead: When asked to select the type of installation, hit the first radi button ("Distribution") and select Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop. Select the USB drive and hit OK.
<rodemire> Codehead: I think like stlsaint mentioned, it would be easier to boot into the Live CD and create the LIVE USB from there. (System\Administration\Startup Disk creator
<aveilleux> redemire: That creates a Lice USB image, IIRC, which is not what Codehead wants
<aveilleux> Live*
<rodemire> aveilleux, yes, and he can then install from the USB.
<aveilleux> redemire: N-no, I mean it installs the full system on the USB. Not the LiveCD. "Live USB" means it's a fully-functioning system. ie. not the install disc.
<Codehead> kk..thx guys...ima go try this...bbl
<arifovic> Anyone can help me about blank screen while booting?
<stlsaint> arifovic: have you recently done any updates
<arifovic> stlsaint: yes.
<stlsaint> arifovic: and now you are no longer able to get into your desktop
<arifovic> stlsaint: it only happens occasionally. I usually just straight punch the power button to turn it off
<aveilleux> arifovic: Do you get little red lines at the top of your screen?
<arifovic> aveilleux: no, just sign "_" which stops blinking
<aveilleux> arifovic: Ah, I see... I was wondering if you had a similar problem to me, but I guess not
<arifovic> aveilleux: so, what can I do?
<aveilleux> I don't now, X isn't my strong point
<duanedesign> arifovic: so you are able to boot up sometimes
<arifovic> duanedesign: hahaha..that's not a solution.
<duanedesign> arifovic: sorry was supposed to be a quesstion mark at the end of that
<duanedesign> arifovic: if you can get to a terminal or command prompt I would run these commands:
<duanedesign> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install -f
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt get upgrade
<arifovic> duanedesign: that's command for what?
<aveilleux> arifovic: It reconfigures everything and fixes dependencies
<aveilleux> arifovic: It's basically a basic quick fixall command
<arifovic> aveilleux: everything?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-09-26
<aveilleux> arifovic: Just about, yeah
<arifovic> aveilleux: It can be dangerous or not?
<aveilleux> arifovic: Nothing has every broken with that command, to my knowledge.
<aveilleux> s/every/ever
<arifovic> aveilleux: ok, thanks :)
<duanedesign> thanks aveilleux, i got distracted.
<duanedesign> aveilleux: trying to get another release of CLI Companion ready to upload
<tulcak> anyone there?
<tulcak> ok, well
<tulcak> I've got a question about rdp server for ubuntu lucid
<tulcak> and multiple sessions
<tulcak> but, so far, all I've gotten, including this crap about IRC is a bunch of worthless command line crap
<tulcak> and, I am really really frustrated
<tulcak> i just want a nice GUI interface for the ubuntu terminal server to manage multiple remote desktop sessions
<tulcak> yep, that's what I thought, just talking to the air
<tulcak> do you know a four letter word for copulate?
<tulcak> ah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
<tulcak> one time, at band camp, i kissed a frog
<tulcak> another time, at a frat party, I got laid...
<tulcak> you know, the whole reason for computers is for AUTOMATION?  in other words, command line is MANUAL.  get it?  so, if your crap doesn't have a nice and solid GUI, then, what good is it?
<tulcak> do you know what FUBAR stands for?  it stands for the back end of Ubuntu.  the GUI is great, the system is great, but, when you ask for a solution, you get pages and pages of command line drivel that ends in crashing you system and having you re-install Ubuntu... what's the deal with that?
<tulcak> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<tulcak> ANYONE THEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<tulcak> TWO PEOPLE HAVE ALREADY LEFTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<tulcak> COME ON CAN I MAKE SOME MORE
<pedro3005> troll starvation
<pedro3005> another sad case
<AbhiJit> hi
<blasenmich> everytime I upgrade to 10.1, my computer will not boot...just as the OS loads the screen goes blank...... I've reinstalled the kernal, and grub separately and then reinstalled the whole OS three times.... any one have any ideas why its not working?  9.04 and 9.10 work fine
<chromey> test
<chromey> whoa this webchat thing is pretty cool
<chromey> doesn't even need to launch irc client
<Puck`> chromey: well that's the irc client (:
<chromey> lol yeah
<chromey> 10.04 is kewl as
<chromey> haven't played linux for aaages
<chromey> came back recently and was pleasantly surprised
<chromey> everything worked out of the box
<chromey> video, networking  all good
<AJH101> hi i am trying to set up Tbird to snchronise with a remote calendar on Dropbox so that I can run the same calendar on Lucid and Windows - can anyone help please?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> on FF it launch up offline i ont rember which option i have to hcnage on that about config
<kosaidpo> can someone help me
<ovihategan> hi to everybody. i'm new to ubuntu, i'm running vers 10.04 and since 2 days ago when i try to minimize a window it just disapear dont know where. can't find it in the panel below. If someone know how to solve this issue please help me. Thank you!
<TJ_D> Hi all
<TJ_D> Anyone available for a question?
<TJ_D> Well if anyone wakes up here's my question. I'm trying to figure out how to open a text file in terminal that is constantly updated via a logging process, and my goal is to have that file constantly show the updates that are being logged to it in real time, so I can see them as they happen
<TJ_D> And if you help me figure it out you will make my day!
<paultag> TJ_D, tail -f
<paultag> TJ_D, tail -f /path/to/file
<TJ_D> You are my hero! =)
<paultag> TJ_D, it's what I do ( said in smooth superhero voice )
<TJ_D> So another question then if you have time? >.> My ultimate goal is to have a splitscreen display with one section showing that log as it updates and the other showing what I'm currently working on
<paultag> TJ_D, look into a tiling terminal, try `terminator', it's in the repo
<TJ_D> But right now I'm doing it by having two instances of terminal taking up only part of the screen, is there a simpler way?
<TJ_D> Ok
<paultag> TJ_D, you might also be able to do that with emacs, or perhaps vim if you try hard
<paultag> TJ_D, but terminator might be the way to go with that one
<TJ_D> Thanks again
<paultag> TJ_D, ain't no thang.
<pedro3005> paultag saves the day again
<ovihategan>  hi to everybody. i'm new to ubuntu, i'm running vers 10.04 and since 2 days ago when i try to minimize a window it just disapear dont know where. can't find it in the panel below. If someone know how to solve this issue please help me. Thank you!
<paultag> while writing my paper on socrates
<paultag> ovihategan, try alt+tab or checking other virtual workspaces
<ovihategan> thank you
<paultag> ovihategan, sure thing
<pedro3005> I wanna be like paultag when I grow up
<pedro3005> :P
<paultag> pedro3005, <3
<bootstrap> Songbird does not display my .ogg files, does anyone know why?
<paultag> bootstrap, do you have the gstreamer plugin installed?
<bootstrap> paultag: I do.
<paultag> cool :)
<paultag> let me research bootstrap
<bootstrap> paultag: Thanks, I was unable to find anything though.
<paultag> bootstrap, can you test this for me?
<paultag> bootstrap, gst-launch filesrc location="your_ogg_file_path" ! oggdemux ! vorbisdec ! audioconvert ! alsasink
<paultag> if that works, it's a songbird bug, if not, it's a gstreamer plugin issue
<bootstrap> paultag: you want me to paste here, its short.
<paultag> sure
<bootstrap> gst-launch filesrc location="your_ogg_file_path" ! oggdemux ! vorbisdec ! audioconvert ! alsasink
<paultag> anything over 5 lines should go to pastebin, but a few lines is OK
<bootstrap> whoops
<bootstrap> Setting pipeline to PAUSED ...
<bootstrap> ERROR: Pipeline doesn't want to pause.
<bootstrap> ERROR: from element /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstFileSrc:filesrc0: Resource not found.
<bootstrap> Additional debug info:
<bootstrap> gstfilesrc.c(1055): gst_file_src_start (): /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstFileSrc:filesrc0:
<bootstrap> No such file "your_ogg_file_path"
<bootstrap> Setting pipeline to NULL ...
<bootstrap> Freeing pipeline ...
<paultag> bootstrap, ah, you have to edit your_ogg_file_path to be your ogg file path
<bootstrap> paultag: How would one go about doing that?
<paultag> bootstrap, gst-launch filesrc location="your_ogg_file_path" ! oggdemux ! vorbisdec ! audioconvert ! alsasink
<paultag> bootstrap, edit location="your_ogg_file_path"
<paultag> bootstrap, to your file path for the ogg file
<bootstrap> paultag: Oh, ha, I didn't even read the line, ok, i'll do that.
<paultag> :)
<bootstrap> paultag: Sorry for the delay, that works fine, so the issue is with songbird.
<paultag> bootstrap, :)
<paultag> bootstrap, well, let's see here. Are the files in Songbird's root directory?
<paultag> bootstrap, ( root music directory )
<bootstrap> paultag: No
<paultag> bootstrap, so how does Songbird know they exist?
<bootstrap> paultag: they are in /media and Songbird displays everything else there except .ogg
<paultag> so they are in the root music directory
<bootstrap> yeah
<paultag> bootstrap, try asking in irc.mozilla.org, #songbird
<paultag> bootstrap, they would know way better then me ( I don't use Songbird)
<bootstrap> paultag: Ok thanks.
<paultag> sure
<AJH101> hi i am trying to set up Tbird to synchronise with a remote calendar on Dropbox so that I can run the same calendar on Lucid and Windows - can anyone help please?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> my firefoz launch up offline
<AbhiJit> hi kosaidpo
<AbhiJit> kosaidpo1, hi
<kosaidpo1> AbhiJit: hii
<AbhiJit> kosaidpo1, :)
<kosaidpo1> can you help me please
<AbhiJit> kosaidpo1, ask your question in detail to channel on one line
<AbhiJit> kosaidpo1, ??
<kosaidpo1> AbhiJit: okies firefox launch up offline and evrytime i have to go to menue file then tivk off that option offline and theres an option on the about:config to set this up
<AbhiJit> kosaidpo1, which version of firefox and ubuntu you are using?
<kosaidpo1> AbhiJit: you kno what im tlkin about is it ?
<AbhiJit> kosaidpo1, yes i do kknow. are you confortable in english? there are langauge specific ubuntu channels
<AbhiJit> jfyi
<kosaidpo1> 10.10 and FF 3.6 yeh sorry for my bad typing tho
<AbhiJit> kosaidpo1, for 10.10 ask in channel #ubuntu+1
<AbhiJit> !10.10 | kosaidpo1
<ubot2> kosaidpo1: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AbhiJit> kosaidpo1, which is your language?
<kosaidpo1> my language is arab
<AbhiJit> !ar | kosaidpo1
<ubot2> kosaidpo1: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<AbhiJit> :(
<kosaidpo1> well i just forgot how to turn this ooption off its by goin in the about:config
<kosaidpo1> AbhiJit: hihi is this spanish ?? im clueless
<AbhiJit> kosaidpo1, you need to ask this questio  in channel #ubuntu+1 the version you are using is not release yet and not supported please ask ther
<kosaidpo1> yeh but this question its related to FF tho not realy to the ubuntu  version
<AbhiJit> :/
<AbhiJit> kosaidpo1, there are only two channels i found relevent to your language - #ubuntu-il and #ubuntu-pk
<Mjiig> i cannot produce a beep sound in the terminal with any of the following commands: "beep", "echo -e "\a" but my system sound definitely works
<Mjiig> any help?
<aveilleux> Mjiig, can you pastebin ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ) the output of "lsmod |grep pc"?
<Mjiig> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/501090/
<blakpearl> where to find the right guide to begin with ubuntu?
<aveilleux> Mjiig, are you trying to make a beep out of the computer's PC speaker, or your regular speakers?
<hobgoblin> blakpearl: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php https://help.ubuntu.com/ are a good start
<Mjiig> either the pc speakers or my headphones when they're in like the rest of the sound
<aveilleux> blakpearl, http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<aveilleux> Mjiig, So you mean regular speakers. The "PC speaker" is a different kind of output that older computers have.
<aveilleux> Mjiig, Interesting. Let me see what I can dig up
<blakpearl> thanks a lot guys:-)
<Mjiig> <aveilleux> yep
<aveilleux> Mjiig, I've been able to make it "click" by using echo "1" > /dev/audio, but it doesn't work if the speakers are already in use
<aveilleux> What why did they leave :<
<aveilleux> Mjiig, I've been able to make it "click" by using echo "1" > /dev/audio, but it doesn't work if the speakers are already in use
<Mjiig> do you mind if i leave for 1 min
<Mjiig> i think this app is using the speakers
 * aveilleux blinkblinks
<Bizurke> I came in late. Do you have certain programs taking precedence for audio usage?
<Mjiig> i can get a click using that command if i close most program, but i still don't get a beep with the other two commands
<aveilleux> Bizurke, echoing a hardware signal to the speakers doesn't solve the problem, I was just noting something that I'd noticed
<Bizurke> ah
<Mjiig> bizurke: i don't think so as there's no error, exit code 0 and i CAN get a click with the command aveilleux gave
<aveilleux> Mjiig, Oooh, I think I found it. Let me test real quick
<Bizurke> I remember in the slow switch from OSS to ALSA there was big issues with certain programs taking priority
<Bizurke> or load order taking priority
<Bizurke> never had that with pulse though
<Bizurke> I would have to kill OSS which was running for no reason, then restart ALSA with the program I wanted in focus on gnome in order to get it to play. Big hassle
<aveilleux> Mjiig, I really don't know, sorry
<Mjiig> okay, thanks anyway
<Mjiig> it's not too much of a problem, it's just annoying, knowing i have something that should work and doesn't :)
<Mjiig> and it would be nice to end scripts with a beep
<yax51> ok I have a slight problem
<yax51> my web cam is upside down...I found a fix, but i don't know how to implement it
<suprengr> ...and my boomerang won't come back ;)
<yax51> sad....
<yax51> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838210&highlight=web+cam
<aveilleux> yax51, I think the easiest way to fix that would be to use a program called WebCamStudio... I believe it has vertical mirroring
<aveilleux> yax51, http://www.ws4gl.org/
<yax51> ok I'm trying to fix my web cam...I found a solution but I cant figure out how to implemnt it
<yax51> any help?
<yax51> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838210&highlight=web+cam
<yax51> yay I fixed it
<aveilleux> yax51 apparently ignored my answer earlier....
<Phrea> not only answers are ignored here
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-19
<ApOgEE> hi all
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need help with plymouth
<asterismo> brb
<philipballew> ?
<asterismo> after modifying the ubuntu_logo.png image at /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo and execute "sudo update-initramfs -u" the image at startup still being the previous one, but the shutdown image is the only updated
<asterismo> somebody?
<ed_____> Hi I'm new to using Unbuntu and having a problem logging in. Is this the right place to get assistance?
<urlin2u> ed_____, sure the main channel #ubuntu is a bit busier and another option, what is the login problem?
<ed_____> Thanks, when I try and log in I get the following error: "Could not update ICEauthority file/home/ibok/.ICEauthority"
<urlin2u> ed_____, better try the main channel I'm not sure there.
<ed_____> ok thanks
<Unit193> ed_____: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6807163&postcount=2
<ed_____> #ubuntu
<urlin2u> ed_____, /join #ubuntu
<M0hi> urlin2u: I think people here still do help issues
<urlin2u> M0hi, I know but nobody answered, just getting the user to an answer.
<M0hi> [12:01] <Unit193> ed_____: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6807163&postcount=2
<M0hi> urlin2u: I think that would have helped him
<urlin2u> and your point they are gone and it was posted after they left.
<urlin2u> you were here why didn't you post it when needed?
<M0hi> urlin2u: kindly see who posted it. It was posted by Unit193 exactly 11 minutes before
<Unit193> urlin2u: I did, right before philipballew joined
<M0hi> I am not going to talk about it anymore
<Unit193> Doesn't matter really, he got what he needed from #ubuntu
<urlin2u> exactly, and it is their option, the topic says use either channels
<philipballew> #ubuntu is not a bad place
<Unit193> I agree with the opinion bug 392799
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<philipballew> Unit193, I have had that problem
<Unit193> philipballew: I haven't
<M0hi> +1 right away ;)
<M0hi> I felt hard to help one there. coz the people seeking help dont know that we will get pinged if they say our nick. and its hard to catch who talked when and what is his next line. If I type this much lengthy para, then I will nearly miss his major points of the issue :P
<philipballew> in #ubuntu its hard to have a conversation. its more heres your answer now im gonna move on
<IAmNotThayGuy> errr
<IAmNotThayGuy> Wrong nick
<IAmNotThayGuy> :/
<IAmNotThatGuy> Sorry for the troll :|
<urlin2u> this is great channel when there are answers. :D
<urlin2u> and the user sees them and use them.
<tdn> How do I install Danish spellchecking for Thunderbird? What package should I install?
<tdn> I have already installed thunderbird-locale-da, however, this does not make Danish language available in spellchecking.
<Snicksie> maybe you should install https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/dansk-ordbog/ tdn ?
<tdn> I think I already did. If I look in addons > language: I see Danish dict installed. However, it does not appear in the spellcheck language menu.
<drewbb> Not sure how this works but... is this the palce to ask questions?
<Snicksie> this is one of the places to ask questions about ubuntu... #ubuntu is also a place to ask questions about ubuntu, but here are less people, so less talk but also less answers :)
<drewbb> OK thanks
<drewbb> So i have a question about right clicking to sync a folder with U1 but I don't have the option, I know it exists
<Snicksie> do you have your ubuntu one configured? if it's not configured it won't work ;)
<drewbb> installed via synaptic, account created access via the web but no joy
<drewbb> Oh the folder is in my home directory
<bobobobob> is there a way to delete a post on freenode...I had a oopsy
<bobobobob> or I guess I could delete a pastebin
<ashams> bobobobob: i think there's no way, sorry :(
<bobobobob> no worries, I guess, it goes out of scope tomorrow....
<bobobobob> LOL
<ashams> don't worry, it go out of scope with all of us ;)
<bobobobob> lol
<ashams> :D
<battousai9439> Sooooo I've got a teeny bit of a problem. I've got my Ubuntu box in the middle of an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10. All was going fine, I opened the terminal dropdown so I can watch the process fly by, like I normally do. Then a window popped up to have me accept some terms and conditions, no biggie normally.
<battousai9439> But the window popped up behind the upgrade window, and the "next" button (at least I assume that is what it says) is behind the terminal area of the upgrade window. So I clicked to try and bring the license window to the foreground, nothing happened. I tried to roll the terminal back up into the upgrade window, nothing.
<battousai9439> I tried tabbing through the other window to get to the buttons that are hidden, and nothing. I opened a separate terminal to test my keyboard and it isn't responding. Tried reconnecting it (USB), and nothing, not even numlock light or anything will come on or respond.
<battousai9439> I'm not running compiz or anything, so I believe that is ruled out. I've dug around on the forums and elsewhere, but nothing similar to this issue popped up.
<battousai9439> If anyone has any sort of idea as to a method to click that stupid button, I'd REALLY appreciate it.
<battousai9439> Oh, and minimizing, maximizing, the works... none of them work all of a sudden, either.
<IAmNotThatGuy> battousai9439, do you remember the contents of the popup window where you pressed next?
<IAmNotThatGuy> soe words/package names?
<battousai9439> Sorry if I haven't been clear, but I haven't pressed the "next" button because it's hidden behind the terminal rollout, and I can't get the window containing the button to the foreground. But the package it's working on is ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.2
<battousai9439> And that's where I'm stuck
<battousai9439> Man, I still haven't found a way around this and I don't want to shut down anything mid-install
<urlin2u> battousai9439, can you repost the problem?
<battousai9439> Yeah, can do, I'll just copy paste, one second
<battousai9439> I've got my Ubuntu box in the middle of an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10. All was going fine, I opened the terminal dropdown so I can watch the process fly by, like I normally do. Then a window popped up to have me accept some terms and conditions.
<battousai9439> But the window popped up behind the upgrade window, and the "next" button (at least I assume that is what it says) is behind the terminal area of the upgrade window. So I clicked to try and bring the license window to the foreground, nothing happened. I tried to roll the terminal back up into the upgrade window, nothing happens, it stays down.
<battousai9439>  I tried tabbing through the other window to get to the buttons that are hidden, and nothing. I opened a separate terminal to test my keyboard and it isn't responding. Tried reconnecting it (USB), and nothing, not even numlock light or anything will come on or respond.
<battousai9439> I'm not running compiz or anything, so I believe that is ruled out. I've dug around on the forums and elsewhere, but nothing similar to this issue popped up.
<battousai9439> I've tried just about every trick I remember but none of them has worked, ugh.
<urlin2u> can you press the alt button and move any windows with the mouse?
<battousai9439> Nope, nothing will move. I can highlight text and everything in each window, but the buttons are behind the terminal rollout and I can't get behind it
<battousai9439> Minimize/maximize are out too
<urlin2u> is it even started the upgrade, this "accept some terms and conditions" is it the start to start the upgrade, I never upggrade so just asking.
<battousai9439> Yeah it's about 60% done installing new packages
<battousai9439> So it's just one for a packages
<battousai9439> *package
<battousai9439> The package in question is ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.2
<battousai9439> Okay seems like my window manager is closed, 'cause I opened up several new windows and I can't move them, maximize them, and the title bars are all missing
<urlin2u> that is no big deal it is installed with twe restricted extras I believe
<battousai9439> Problem being I'm completely frozen in the process, I can't cancel it or continue
<battousai9439> I'm a little apprehensive about  hard resetting too, of course
<urlin2u> battousai9439, I wouldn't hard reset that could be a big break, since nothing is working, to get to it I would just follow what happens I doubt that you will have a problem to be honest, the more you peck at it the more likely you will have a problem IMHO
<battousai9439> Well seeing as I can't do anything to terminate OR continue the process, I'm pretty much stuck
<battousai9439> Well, can't imagine it would destroy my filesystem or anything if it's just installing a font package
<battousai9439> The files in my /home directory are things I'd rather keep, but the OS isn't anything I'm desperate to save at all, it can just be reinstalled since it's pretty much unmodified
<urlin2u> your still upgrading it has not stopped that I doubt any problems will happen.
<urlin2u> I can understand your nervousness though. :D
<battousai9439> All package installation is waiting on me to click this button before it goes any further, actually
<battousai9439> The whole 10.10 upgrade is about 60% installed
<urlin2u> 60% installed or downloaded?
<battousai9439> Installed
<battousai9439> Everything's downloaded
<battousai9439> Well screw it, let's just see what happens. Worst case I reinstall the OS
<urlin2u> not sure really, in the future clone any OS you upgrade that would be my fix.
<battousai9439> Yeah but that would involve having the hardware to do so
<battousai9439> It's like how everyone says "BACK UP EVERYTHING" - be nice, but I don't have the resources
<urlin2u> battousai9439, you only need a cd and a place to store it at least for clonezilla
<battousai9439> Pfft, I restart and yeah, there's an issue with GNOME of course, but then it says "UPGRADE TO 11.04" in a new window? Haha okay let's just try this all then.
<urlin2u> hold on
<battousai9439> Eh, I'm working in "will it break? Let's find out" territory at this point anyway, I figure
<urlin2u> run this in the terminal it may restart any unfinished downloads. sudo apt-get -f install
<urlin2u> you would not want to try to upgrade to natty without a full update and upgrade in maverick
<urlin2u> see if the command works if so just run a regular update upgrade then
<urlin2u> after the first command finishes
<battousai9439> "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to continue"
<battousai9439> Uhhh
<urlin2u> try that then the second command
<battousai9439> Well do what it says I figure
<battousai9439> lol
<battousai9439> Yeah it's just screaming along now, giving tons of errors for things that weren't totally installed, but hey, it's doing something at least
<ScottSanbar> urlin2u:  Is it the terminal window that is in front of the upgrade window?  If so, just find out which process is the terminal window and kill it, then the terminal window will disappear, and you can get at the button behind it???
<ScottSanbar> urlin2u:  Oh, sorry - I guess I am too late ...
<urlin2u> ScottSanbar, I think they restarted, or rebooted.
<battousai9439> No, the terminal I had open was integrated into the upgrade manager, and yes, rebooted into a root shell, things moving along now at least
<battousai9439> Like I said, worst case we just reinstall the OS, no major loss but an hour
<ScottSanbar> battousai9439: Ok, I see - well, I tried :)
<battousai9439> Well, I guess I'll take it from here and reference good ol' Google if more problems arise
<battousai9439> Thanks for all the help, guys
<urlin2u> battousai9439, cool, you have a good attitude about it.
<battousai9439> Yeah, things break, I'm used to it
<ScottSanbar> Good Luck, battousai9439!!!!
<battousai9439> Problem is just that I can do most everything you'd ever need to an OS... if it's Windows
<battousai9439> Well, I'm just gonna idle and switch my attention to the other box
<battousai9439> Thanks again!
<ScottSanbar> battousai9439:  Maybe ssh into linux box from Windows PC, tarball your critical files and ftp to Windows box before doing anything drastic????
<ScottSanbar> (as a backup)
<battousai9439> Nah, I'm back in GNOME and installing packages and upgrades just fine after a few more magic buttons.
<battousai9439> "There are no updates to install" - Perfect, 10.10 is up
<battousai9439> NOW we can try this a second time without the failure.
<urlin2u> good luck
<urlin2u> :d
<ScottSanbar> batousai9439:  battousa9439:  Great!  Good luck!
<battousai9439> Be nice to get an Ubuntu setup on my Windows box since it's much nicer, maybe I could chop down one of the Windows partitions soon. I'm sure I could get rid of half of these files onto optical media of some sort.
<battousai9439> P4 3.06 GHz HT, 512MB RAM, and a 15" 10+ year old CRT vs
<urlin2u> battousai9439, just be aware if you do the limitations of how many partitions on a single HD 4 primaries or 3 and a extended, for the linux
<battousai9439> Core2 Duo 2.4GHz, 2GB RAM, 24" LCD
<battousai9439> Yep, I'm aware
<battousai9439> I'm gonna have to get clever to stay within limits, but yeah, it's more than doable
<battousai9439> I'd dump XP, but I actually do need it
<battousai9439> Well, I suppose I could use the VM in 7, but it's just not as useful, really.
<battousai9439> Eh, not like there isn't other XP boxes in the house though
<battousai9439> Mostly this box is just a file server anyway
<battousai9439> Huh.
<ScottSanbar> apt-get ftp
<ScottSanbar> (sorry - wrong teriminal window - embarrassed ... )
<battousai9439> No wonder everything looked so small
<battousai9439> I had somehow gotten back to 800x600 res
<Artem> Hi
<Artem> Can anyone help me
<Artem> What does Can not mount /dev/loop on / cow mean
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-20
<yax51> I am trying to load a theme, but I can't seem to get it to work....
<philipballew> yax51, i can help
<philipballew> what is the theme and how have you been trying to load it
<yax51> http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/human-lucid.html
<philipballew> your using ubuntu?
<yax51> yes
<philipballew> alright, sweet
<philipballew> right click on your desktop
<philipballew> select change desktop background
<yax51> ok
<philipballew> click theemes
<philipballew> click install
<philipballew> and find your file you downloaded. probably in your downloads folder
<yax51> I found the files, but there is no theme package...
<philipballew> what do you mean theme package?
<philipballew> there is the tar ball you downloaded.
<philipballew> you dont need to extract it
<philipballew> just load the tar file
<philipballew> do you know what im sayin yax51 ?
<yax51> aaah got it
<philipballew> SWEET!!!
<philipballew> i just tried the theme and like it.
<philipballew> it looks like a good fit for ubuntu
<yax51> cool!!!
<philipballew> Is there anything at all I can attempt to help you with?
<philipballew> stll that it
<philipballew> *is
<yax51> hold on
 * M0hi holds on
<yax51> http://ompldr.org/vYWZrOQ
<philipballew> so he paste's the picture then leaves M0hi ?
<ScottSanbar> philipballew:  What was the link about?
<M0hi> ohWait! whats the issue ?
<philipballew> maybe his issue was he hates us
<philipballew> and wants to switch to arch
<philipballew> i guess he was showing me the theme i helped him install
<M0hi> philipballew: people can tell their views regarding their OS choice. Ignore that and if something bad is being said, we can take ops actions
<philipballew> M0h what does it take to have chan opps status
<philipballew> because sometimes late at night when noone is here i'll be on and ill have trollers or abusive people
<philipballew> once I had a lady complain someone was pm-ing her and jewish jokes
<M0hi> philipballew: just do !ops and Ubuntu ops will come for the help. But do not do it now
<M0hi> do not do it now
<M0hi> they will ban you
<M0hi> ping them if you have a purpose
<philipballew> dont worry :)
<philipballew> who gets pinged when i do?
<philipballew> is it just that all members have chan ops?
<philipballew> M0hi,
<M0hi> philipballew: Nope :P
<M0hi> philipballew: the bot will ping people in #ubuntu-ops. Dont go there. Its a no idlers channel.
<bkerensa> urlin2u: Ubuntu Oregon misses u ;)
<urlin2u> bkerensa, lol well with school starting I wont be on here much.
<bkerensa> :D
<urlin2u> 2 semeters and I get to walk the graduation swagger
<bkerensa> cool
<tdn> I am trying to use the transcriber program, however, when I start it, I get this error: Unable to open mixer /dev/mixer. What to do?
<M0hi> newb: ask for help here
<M0hi> this is the right channel
<newb> ok sorry
<newb> is there an idiots guide for ufw?
<Brutus-> ufw?
<newb> the firewall in ubuntu
<M0hi> newb: search in Ubuntu forums
<newb> how do I uninstall winmx? I get an error (no such file or directory) error
<newb> there was an error launching the application
<Brutus-> newb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<M0hi> newb: In the last process, you have removed /.wine right, so you have to install wine 1.0.    sudo apt-get install wine1.0
<newb> but in the ubuntu software center says it's still installed
<newb> 1.2.2-0ubuntu6 (wine1.2)
<newb> I went there brutus I still don't understand it
<newb> before coming on here
<essdy> Hi ppl can anyone help me with flash disk partition ? I can see both of my partition in ubuntu
<essdy> (fat32, ntfs) but in win 7 only fat32 :/
<Brutus-> newb, what are the problems with the ufw?
<newb> I need to learn to configure it right
<newb> when I install a win app when it askes me where to install it do I install it in C:\Program Files\appname.exe or do I have to install it in a wine directory?
<newb> meh guess I'll go back to being a windowsfag.. why doesn't linux have a easy to use gui firewall like windows?
<holstein> newb: ?
<holstein> newb: http://gufw.tuxfamily.org/
<newb> I downloaded gufw to try to set rules for a firewall. I fcan't figure out what rules to add to it.
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<holstein> ^^ that references quite a few options at the bottom
<holstein> newb: you might have to give it a few days, or read some FAQ's
<holstein> changing OS's can take some time
<holstein> for me, i dont find the windows firewall easy
<holstein> its just what you and I are used to
<holstein> newb: you could also try stepping back and state what you are trying to accomplish in the bigger picture
<newb> I've never used iptable rules before
<holstein> newb: ?
<holstein> i didnt mean to imply you should have, or need to have used iptable rules
<newb> I read you have to creat an allow whitelist
<newb> create*
<holstein> im implying that since you have *not* used them, it might take a while for you to get accostomed to the change
<holstein> newb: ive used shorewall
<holstein> and that GUI before
<newb> ok
<holstein> at home, i use the router
<newb> I use a router too
<holstein> right, i use the firewall on the router
<holstein> i dont put my server in the DMZ
<newb> built in firewall in it
<holstein> so, what are you trying to add to your machine and why?
<newb> i don't know I read you should allow port 22 for ssh service whatever that is & port 80 for http & I guess you have to allow 443 for https
<holstein> newb: to get out?
<holstein> you should check first, and then mess with things as needed
<holstein> ufw is quite easy
<holstein> like https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html suggests
<newb> idk doesn't default allows in and out
<holstein> but, you should not need to allow anything to ssh into or out of your fresh install
<newb> if you don't set rules
<holstein> newb: im not following your question
<holstein> your router is blockin *all* in
<holstein> assuming you have that configured properly
<holstein> then, you can hop around locally no problem
<newb> I read it allows all traffic by default
<holstein> newb: right
<holstein> and thats the issue?
<holstein> sudo ufw enable
<holstein> ^^ that should enable ufw
<newb> I did that
<holstein> then, its as easy as sudo ufw allow 22
<holstein> newb: thats all there is to it
<holstein> unless you are getting an error message
<holstein> there are other options
<holstein> shorewall
<holstein> GUI frontends
<newb> do i've to allow port 22 ssh or is that for servers only? I'm using ubuntu as a desktop
<holstein> newb: its for SSH
<holstein> *if* you are running an ssh server on port 22
<holstein> and you want access to it
<newb> I don't know what that does ssh?
<holstein> newb: so you probably shouldnt mess with it then
<holstein> you dont need to allow access to any port really
<newb> all I saw was samples so I thought I'd to allow
<newb>  it
<holstein> the only reason to allow access to port 80 is *if* you run a web server on that machine
<holstein> to surf the net, you dont need to open a port
<holstein> newb: those are common ports to open on a server
<newb> I only need to open port for apps that I want to allow in & out
<holstein> web, ssh, ftp
<holstein> newb: no
<holstein> you open ports to allow access *in*
<newb> so for p2p I set the port the it uses
<holstein> you dont need to open port 80 to allow your machine to browse the internet
<holstein> only to serve a web server on port 80
<holstein> newb: ?
<holstein> what p2p?
<holstein> it depends on the port, and if you are serving
<holstein> if this is on the internet, you'll need to add a rule to the router
<newb> I install winmx earlier with wine and someone couldn't connect to me
<newb> to download
<holstein> newb: on the internet? or locally?
<holstein> locally it *should* work out of the box
<holstein> over the internet, you'll need to work with the firewall on the router
<newb> so it might have been their connection
<holstein> and now, you'll need to work with the router firewall, and the firewall on the machine
<holstein> newb: ?
<holstein> it was probably them getting blocked by your routers firewall
<newb> the person that tried to download from me timed out
<holstein> right... the router's firewall will be ther first thing to block them
<newb> the winmx patch ahas the option to allow upnp and its enabled in my router
<holstein> i dont use that
<holstein> i disable upnp, and make a port forward
<holstein> if you are running that in wine, the upnp trigger could not be working
<newb> he was saying he was having problems connecting to people
<holstein> newb: again, what are you trying to do? torrent?
<holstein> we have torrent tools you might have better luck with natively
<newb> not yet
<holstein> newb: not yet what?
<newb> installing a torrent client
<holstein> transmission is the one i have use
<holstein> i served some iso's for a project with it
<holstein> anyways... winmx should be using a port you can forward in your router
<holstein> or, you can try and see if someone else can connect
<holstein> or use a webserver, FTP, ssh or a service like dropbox, ubuntuone, or ownshare to get a file to your friend
<holstein> i think skype and other services have file sharing
<holstein> some VNC like services too like teamviewer
<newb> I foundd it easier to let winxmx do the port forwarding auto instead of port forwarding.. I might have to do it on ubuntu tho manually port forward my ports
<holstein> newb: sure... its also easier to create security problems which probably caused the windows breakage that brought you to linux
<holstein> transmission always worked with upnp for me in testing though
<newb> I installed ubuntu to try out for the 2nd time.
<newb> I tried on a pos 800mhz old pc and it was slow
<newb> the 1st time I used it
<holstein> something lighter would work... lubuntu or xubuntu
<holstein> or just a server without GUI
<newb> xubuntu was what I tried the 1st time..I read it was better for older spec pcs
<holstein> it depends on the hardware support, and other variables
<Brutus-> newb, xubuntu and lubuntu are desingned for old pc.
<newb> so if ufw active it protecting my sysyem
<Brutus-> you should choose one of them
<newb> I;m not on the pos pc..I'm on my other pos newer pc amd athlon II dualcores
<newb> how come when I installed Winmx it creates a Winmx.lnk on my desktop? is it cos I created a winMX shortcut on my desktop?
<newb> The file '/home/username/Desktop/Winmx.lnk' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Snicksie> newb, winmx is a program you installed via wine. It creates a .lnk file on your desktop (like it does on windows) so you can run it. I'm not sure if the .lnk-file has any use on ubuntu ;)
<newb> yea I installed it using wine I've the normal winmx icon on my desktop & winmx.lnk file that looks like a a piece of paper like a txt file.. I dleted it the 1st I installed and winmx was still accessible from my desktop
<Snicksie> you don't need it, its just a shortcut :)
<newb> 1st time*
<Sidewinder1> Welcome newb, :-)
<newb> ty
<Sidewinder1> YW.
<newb> ty for the help people
 * Sidewinder1 Looks left, then right, didn't any help; perhaps I logged on late. :D
<Sidewinder1> see, even.
<newb> I'm just trying to learn to linux and got some help in here
<Sidewinder1> !ask | newb
<ubot2> newb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sidewinder1> newb, I may have your answer, I may not; why not try?...
<Sidewinder1> newb, If you're looking for general answers to the most often asked questions, this is not a bad place to start: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<newb> thanks
<Sidewinder1> bodhi_zazen, Greetings and felicitations!
<Sidewinder1> newb, Interesting/informative, isn't it?
<newb> I added it to my bookmarks
<Sidewinder1> newb, If you're interested in ubuntu security, have a look at this one, it was written bu bodhi_zazen :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<Sidewinder1> by, even.
<Sidewinder1> My typing does leave a bit to be desired. :-)
<raubvogel> When I do pam-auth-update to add kerberos authentication (after installing libpam-krb5), what is actually changed?
<earthling_> Is there a shortcut key to logout? I'm looking to do the log out option at the power icon. Ctrl-Alt-Del doesn't seem to have this option.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-21
<savydreams> If I have ubuntu installed from the wubi, is there any way to nuke windows without losing ubuntu?
<urlin2u> no it is inside windows but you can move it to a partition so you can nuke
<urlin2u> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<urlin2u> savydreams, I tab you so you can see the poasts.
<urlin2u> posts*
<savydreams> Thank you urlin2u, looking now
<savydreams> (And thank you for answering at all)
<urlin2u> savydreams, no problem this channel gets a bit quite at times, so if so you can always try #ubuntu
<savydreams> Yes, I did.
<urlin2u> cool
<savydreams> We're going to put in a new drive, should it be one large ext3 partion, or broken into swap and whatnot?
<urlin2u> savydreams, I would use a ext4 logical inside a extended partition, this will allow you to go past the 4 primaries on a standard HD if yiou want to install more OS's
<urlin2u> windows wont boot from a extended though just so you know
<dasd> need help
<savydreams> Thank you very much!
<rezbd> it I don't see a software after install, where should I look for it? how can I run it? on lubuntu
<urlin2u> dasd, details please.
<dasd> thanks
<dasd> i sideboot ubuntu on my pc
<urlin2u> rezbd, in synaptic or the software center
<rezbd> urlin2u, I can't run it from there
<dasd> and when i selected when i star my computer
<urlin2u> rezbd, I missread what is the software?
<rezbd> ttytter
<urlin2u> dasd, no pm's pleas I can't even understand what you have posted so far.
<urlin2u> dasd, are you not seeing a menu to choose the OS is that it?
<dasd> the display stucks before entering th desktop in ubuntu
<shahan> Hello everybody
<shahan> I am having some problem on installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras on a newly setup ubuntu 11.04 32bit Desktop
<M0hi> shahan: explain
<shahan> M0hi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/694369/
<M0hi> shahan: run the commands I say
<M0hi> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<M0hi> sudo apt-get update
<M0hi> shahan: FYI http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1754133.html thats the link that helped
<shahan> M0hi: ok.. let me check
<M0hi> shahan: sure man. and why are you not idling here?
<shahan> M0hi: :)
<M0hi> shahan: it works?
<M0hi> It will though :P
<M0hi> hey philinux
<shahan> M0hi: ya.. its has updated. Will I run the command now? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<philinux> o/
<M0hi> shahan: Sorry for the delay. yes try it
<M0hi> philinux: how is life?
<M0hi> philinux: and became less active in forums?
<M0hi> I am not seeing you there often
<philinux> In the forums I'm moderating so I only post occasionally. I post in ubuntu +1
<M0hi> ah! Okies
<M0hi> How is life Phill?
<M0hi> philinux: -team?
<philinux> M0hi: Team is the forums staff !
<M0hi> philinux: join #ubuntu-beginners-team =]
<M0hi> for offtopic
<philinux> M0hi: I've got enough on at the moment but I'll pop in there too.
<philinux> M0hi: I'm just chrooting into my oneiric install and updating it.
<M0hi> Do you feel anything odd in 11.10 ?
<philinux> M0hi: in what way odd?
<M0hi> In appearance and the processing? coz my processor always runs at a minimum of 40 % even if I am not doing anything. Already saw a bug related to that
<philinux> M0hi: well it is still beta. Seems to run fine here. I used to used a gnome applet to monitor processor in the top panel. Had to change to conky and it works really well.
<M0hi> ah! okies
 * Silent_Samurai wtf
<Guest59476> M0hi: mohi. Its becam hang
<Guest59476> M0hi: I am shahan :)
<M0hi> Guest59476: Its not displaying any logs?
<Guest59476> M0hi: wait.... how to change nick? I forgot :)
<M0hi>  /nick shahan
<Guest59476> :)
<Guest59476> its not changing
<Guest59476> :(
<M0hi> awwh
<Guest59476> M0hi: It says
<Guest59476> M0hi: shahan@shahan-G31M-S2C:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<M0hi> Guest59476: /ns release shahan <your pass>
<shahan> M0hi: tnx :)
<M0hi> ;)
<geirha> Make sure you are not running any other apt-programs. Only one can run at a time.
<Guest82027> M0hi: how to identify?
<shahan> M0hi: wow
<M0hi> lol Guest82027 after changing the nick to shahan, do /ns identify <pass>
<M0hi> lol
<M0hi> Guest55360: leave the nick
<M0hi> do what geirha says
<M0hi> you can also check in system monitor
<Guest55360> M0hi: ok. forget it
<Guest55360> M0hi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/694400/
<Guest55360> M0hi: check the link
<M0hi> <geirha> Make sure you are not running any other apt-programs. Only one can run at a time.
<M0hi> <+M0hi> do what geirha says
<M0hi> Guest55360: ^
<M0hi> sorryf or the ping geir ha
<Guest55360> http://paste.ubuntu.com/694400/
<geirha> Yes, you've shown us that three times now
<Guest55360> geirha: what can I do now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/694400/
<geirha> Guest55360: ... make sure you're not running any other package manager programs
<Guest55360> geirha: ya. I am sure
<Guest55360> ok... let me GOOGLE the problem
<geirha> ps -ef | grep -i '[a]pt'
<geirha> meh
<M0hi> Grrrrr!!!
<M0hi> I think his machine got shut down. He is not in Google talk too
<Rahi> geirha: Hello This is shahan
<Rahi> geirha: back again
<Guest24417> geirha: I have restarted the PC
<geirha> Guest24417: See if this outputs anything    ps -ef | grep -i '[a]pt'
<Guest24417> geirha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/694410/
<Guest24417> let me check your  code
<geirha> Guest24417: Ok, so apparently there was an apt program running, possibly in the background, when you restarted your computer
<geirha> Now you need to run    sudo dpkg --configure -a   to fix what the reboot broke.
<Guest24417> geirha: http://paste.ubuntu.com/694411/ your code output
<M0hi> Guest24417: run sudo dpkg --configure -a as he mentioned
<geirha> Looks like something is running in the background there. Possibly some process that tries to grab package lists from all repositories.
<s-fox> Hello.
<XeKaaz> Good Evening.
<XeKaaz> I wonder if anyone could answer the question I'm asking in Ubuntu forums, url: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1847883
<XeKaaz> It'd be very much appreciated.
<geirha> Installing the version of wine in Ubuntu's repositories, is probably good enough. Try installing D2 and see if it works.
<geirha> XeKaaz: When you have a "ppa:..." line for a repository you want to add, go to the Software Center, from the menu choose Edit -> Software Sources, go to the Other Software tab, click Add and paste in the ppa:... line.
<XeKaaz> geirha: Thanks! I'll try it this instant
<XeKaaz> geirha: Hm, well that failed. I fallowed the advice given in the thread and here. Put in the cd, ran through wine, still the problem with it believing it wasn't the install cd still occurs. Got any ideas? I'm going to post this on the forum aswell.
<geirha> XeKaaz: Run winecfg and in the Drives tab, add a D: that points to where the CD is mounted (typically  /media/NAMEOFCD) ... to make the installer think D: is a CD-ROM/DVD-ROM device
<geirha> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=49
<XeKaaz> Ah. I shall, I was just about to tell you that I'm trying this "playonlinux" package, see how that works out, but if it doesn't. I'll try it :)
<geirha> XeKaaz: Yeah, playonlinux will probably set that up for you
<XeKaaz> Yeah, I'm a victim of the windows syndrome.
<XeKaaz> Ugh..
<geirha> Life would be so much easier if all software manufacturers also supported Linux, not just Windows and/or Mac.
<XeKaaz> Exactly.
<XeKaaz> But would you care to explain the different versions in a simple way, I mean the versions of Ubuntu, like the Maverick build and all the others. Gee... all I know is that I have Ubuntu 11.04
<XeKaaz> You seem to understand my problems, and you're quite helpful, that's why I'm asking you.
<geirha> 11.04 means it was released year 2011, month 04
<XeKaaz> Oh!
<geirha> There's a release every 6 months
<XeKaaz> So what about Maverick, Lucid, Karmic and other versions I spot names of?
<XeKaaz> Last time I was in contact with linux was about 5 years ago, an early version of Kubuntu at a friends house >.>
<geirha> Each release gets a codename, Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx, Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal, Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot
<XeKaaz> Oh
<XeKaaz> That was easier then I thought. Thanks!
<geirha> Some prefer to refer to a release with the release number, others with the adjective of the codename.
<XeKaaz> Ok, so I'm supposed to go for the "Natty" examples and guides then?
<geirha> Yes
<geirha> When there's a newer Ubuntu release available, you get an option in the update-manager, allowing you to upgrade to the next release.
<XeKaaz> Ok, that's neat.
<geirha> And since a release is only supported 1.5 years, you generally have to upgrade every six months.
<XeKaaz> Well, that's a fair price to pay.
<geirha> There is an exception though. Every fourth release is a Long Term Support (LTS) release.
<XeKaaz> Ok, did 11.04 happend to be one of theese?
<geirha> The current one is 10.04 Lucid Lynx. LTS releases are supported for 3 years, and you can upgrade directly from one LTS release to the next LTS, skipping 3 releases.
<XeKaaz> Ah
<XeKaaz> Hm... I just installed playonlinux through my terminal (fallowed instructions on playonlinux.com) and I'm not sure if it's done or not.
<XeKaaz> last status is "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<XeKaaz> here's the few rows of last traceback
<geirha> Hit the Windows button on your keyboard and type in "play", see if it suggests play on linux.
<XeKaaz> ok
<geirha> Yeah, ldconfig is often done at the end of a package installation.
<XeKaaz> Ok
<XeKaaz> Yeah, it came up. Fixing the last bits now :)
<XeKaaz> Heh, it's fucking terrible getting through all of this in my native language, the support sucks. Get's through way faster in english.
<urlin2u> !language
<ubot2> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-22
<shahanbd> serious internet speed issue on ubuntu, But its woking excellent on Windows XP. Its an WiFi connection.
<shahanbd> wifi internet speed problem
<essdy> Hi can someone help me with dual monitor on nevidia ? it work for me but a got some bugs like opengl bug ...
<essdy> windows decoration work only without opengl  and i cant see icons for quit etc ..
<essdy> when i run opengl through compiz decoration disappear .. :(
<holstein> essdy: really all you can do is try different drivers
<essdy> ok ty but I dont understand it ... i reseted gnome, compiz restarted ntb and now is everything working fine ...
<holstein> essdy: sure.. it might just be glitchy
<holstein> theres more than just legal reasons those drivers are not installed by default
<asterismo> hi i have some news and questions
<asterismo> i'm getting in the difficult task of packing an Astronomy Ubuntu Remix
<asterismo> i already talked to some software authors (software not in the ubuntu repositories) and got their approval
<asterismo> i would appreciate some minor tweak advices, like adding wallpapers, default theme, etc. Many of this details is not in some tutorials and it would save us some time.
<philipballew> whats a good way to black list a wifi driver
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-23
<E3D3> I have Ubuntu Alternate in a LVM installed. Is making a new LV in the same VG enough for installing a new distro ?
<carpunky> Hi
<theophilus77777> Hey guys... do you think you could help me out with a Linux Mint problem?
<philipballew> theophilus77777, maybe. why did linux mint channel not help?
<theophilus77777> I'm having trouble getting onto it... it's giving errors and such :P
<Unit193> !mint
<ubot2> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<theophilus77777> haha, k... can you help me with this then? I was trying to get onto their channel, and it's giving me "Cannot send to channel (+m)"
<theophilus77777> what do I do about that?
<philipballew> Unit193, if its a simple question we can always help
<philipballew> but ill see if i can get on
<holstein> theophilus77777: its not freenode
<Unit193> theophilus77777: I would assume you need to register your nick with NickServ, they would do that to prevent spam
<holstein> im on spotchat in #peppermint if you want to look me up there i'll try and help you out if i can
<gerryann25> Hi all
<philipballew> gerryann25, hello
<gerryann25> I need a little help setting up my windows live hotmail to transfer it to my evolution client mail.  I was able to set up my gmail but not the msn live.
<theophilus77777> ok sorry, noob of noobs here... how would one go about registering with nickserve on spotchat?
<theophilus77777> *NickServ
<philipballew> holstein, ^
<Unit193> theophilus77777: I've never been on spotchat, but try /msg nickserv help
<holstein> theophilus77777: i remember it being the same
<theophilus77777> Ok cool
<holstein> i registered there... so i know it works
<holstein> let me know if ^^ doesnt work
<theophilus77777> "no such nick or channel"
<theophilus77777> (btw, I've heard ubuntu having the issue I'm having to... do ya think you could give it a chance?)
<Unit193> #linuxmint is the correct channel
<holstein> theophilus77777: can you get in #peppermint?
<theophilus77777> holstein got it :)
<Unit193> holstein: You got him in there?
<E3D3> I lost my Ubuntu Alternate (bootoption) by trying to install Fedora as 2nd OS in my LVM. Is there an EASY way to recover it ?
<holstein> not sure about with LVM, but ive used a live CD to recover grub
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2 maybe
<E3D3> I hope that I can use a live CD. Hope I never have to bother you with (almost) the same questions. Thanks for your kindness & help.
<gerryann25> I need a little help setting up my windows live hotmail to transfer it to my evolution client mail. I was able to set up my gmail but not the msn live.
<sheroazura> hallo
<sheroazura> hallo
<Snicksie> hi sheroazura :)
<sheroazura> :)
<sheroazura> im following ..
<Guest30763> Which is the best Download software for ubuntu 11.04? It should have the Resume capability with GUI.
<Snicksie> what things do you download Guest30763 ? downloading via torrents, downloadsites, ...?
<Guest30763> Download from sites
<Snicksie> i use jDownloader for that, Guest30763 :)
<Snicksie> it supports resumable downloading (only if the site supports resumable downloading ofcourse)
<Snicksie> but there is no such thing as 'the best' :)
<Guest30763> Snicksie: tnx
<Guest30763> Snicksie: how to install it?
<Guest30763> Snicksie: :)
<Snicksie> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-jdownloader-in-ubuntu-10-1010-049-10-using-ubuntu-ppa.html or https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<Guest30763> Snicksie: tnx
<ApOgEE> hi all
<carpunky> I just installed ubuntu on a 2nd hard drive is there any apps that I should get right away
<nlsthzn> 3 minutes... that isn't a lot of time to respond >.<
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> can someone help me to migrate gconf settings and make those the default live cd settings?
<urlin2u> asterismo, you want a custom cd?
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> but i followed a HowTo and i think i'm missunderstanding the instructions
<urlin2u> remastersys  http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<asterismo> of migrating several gconf settings
<asterismo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Making_several_gconf_changes
<asterismo> i dont quite understand this %gconf.xml files
<asterismo> that has 0 byte size
<asterismo> and don't figure out where are my current changes of panels and apps... so i can somehow export it to the live cd structure under chroot
<urlin2u> asterismo, personally I have never actually customized a cd, just have used the one lined to save a customizations to a ISO
<urlin2u> linked*
<asterismo> is somebody familiar with gconf settings and export?
<asterismo> i'm trying to use gconftool-2 --dump, but i don't know where are my really settings, /var/lib/gconf, /etc/gconf, /usr/share/gconf....?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-24
<sheroazura> hallo
<philipballew> a hd thats probably formated in hfs isnt mounting on my system. any help having it do so?
<philipballew> here is a dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/695976/
<sheroazura> hallo
<zkriesse> sheroazura: hi
<argenk> Hi, can anybody help me?
<argenk> I can't change my screen resolution. I have a big monitor (23") and I can't make it work in 1920x1080 : /
<philipballew> argenk, what did you do so far
<Petskull> Hi!
<philipballew> hi Petskull
<Petskull> hi!
<Petskull> I'm sorta killing my 11.04 desktop by enabling Compiz cube
<Petskull> I've lost some functionality- can you help?
<lisiano> Can you tell us what happens? Like it flashes and everything is without window borders.
<philipballew> emabling the cube takes a bit of hacking
<philipballew> Petskull, i have the cube on mine and ill show you yhe guide i followed
<Petskull> thanks, man
<Petskull> but- right now I'd like to get back to 'titlebars working'
<Petskull> 'alt-tab working'
<philipballew> but in the mean time we need to fix what you broke
<Petskull> atc
<Petskull> exactly
<philipballew> so what is exactly wrong with it?
<philipballew> tell me if unity --reset helps
<Petskull> well, I'm on Ubuntu Classic now
<Petskull> try it anyway?
<Petskull> my titlebars are no longer working, I cant't drag/resize windows, etc
<Petskull> not even with alt-drag
<Petskull> can't alt-tab at all
<Petskull> I managed to alt-space X, so I can fullscreen my windows
<Petskull> I can click on the bottom panel for the windows
<philipballew> id try to see what you have enabled in ccsm and not
<Petskull> hold on
<philipballew> if you tell me what you have enabled i can tell you how it compares to mine
<Petskull> I was gonna send you screenies, but apparently bayimg is blocked from here
<Petskull> This site was categorized in: Photo sharing, Nudity, Pornography
<Petskull> WTF??
<Petskull> man, I dunno
<Petskull> ok- lemme see what I can do here
<Petskull> email?
<urlin2u> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<philipballew> whatever works
<urlin2u> philipballew, have you checked out displex
<philipballew> no
<philipballew> :)
<ReWom> Hello
<urlin2u> it is a app that will do alot of what the fusion-icon did do previously, including restarting compiz pretty cool.  http://sourceforge.net/projects/displex/files/
<Petskull> http://imagebin.org/173883
<Petskull> http://imagebin.org/173884
<Petskull> philipballew,
<philipballew> ah. i see
<philipballew> now
<nlsthzn> ReWom: shoot away with your issue and/or question ;)
<Petskull> now what?
<philipballew> what exactly cant you do pedro3005
<philipballew> ph crap
<philipballew> Oh*
<philipballew> Petskull,
<pedro3005> i can't do lots of things, man
<pedro3005> i wish i could do everything
<nlsthzn> lol
<philipballew> pedro3005, If you find a way to make something appear from nothing, let me know
<Petskull> philipballew, whatcha got?
<philipballew> Petskull, what cant you do on unity?
<Petskull> my titlebars are no longer working, I cant't drag/resize windows, etc
<Petskull> can't alt-tab at all
<Petskull> I managed to alt-space X, so I can fullscreen my windows
<Petskull> I can click on the bottom panel for the windows
<philipballew> look at window managment
<Petskull> all that stuff from up there
<Petskull> ok
<philipballew> try resize window foe sure
<philipballew> you need to fidle with it
<philipballew> https://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<Petskull> I think I'll just make a new user and delete this one
<philipballew> do what you want
<Petskull> hah!! that link you gave:
<Petskull> "etting the cube wasn’t easy the way that I did it. I can’t adequately describe the screen crash-storm that simply clicking on Desktop Cube created."
<Petskull> HAHAHAH!!!  That's soo me right now!!
<Petskull> dude I must've messed this up real bad..
<philipballew> Petskull, NICE!!!
<Petskull> ?
<philipballew> did unity --reset do anything
<philipballew> i was being sarcastic
<Petskull> lemme try is now, can't hurt any worse!
<Petskull> ... except my Alt+F2 no longer works
<Petskull> hey! I can alt+drag windows again!
<philipballew> nice!!!
<Petskull> well, it brought unity into my setup
<Petskull> not the best
<Petskull> still no window borders
<Petskull> but I can alt-tab and switch desktop
<urlin2u> you have to have a restart windows manager switch with compiz in natty the refresh rate is not solid, you can make a launcger for the fusion icon or the displez ap works even better. That link explains this conundrum.
<Petskull> yeah, I read the whole thing
<Petskull> I can't believe they shipped this like this
<philipballew> Petskull, it works great when not tampered with
<philipballew> but its not a lts release
<urlin2u> it is not the OS, it works fine if you don't enable the cube. It also works fine if you do and know how to do it. :D
<Petskull> hmm... loged out and logged back in
<Petskull> logged*
<philipballew> hows it workin Petskull
<Petskull> selected 'Ubuntu Classic' but I get the left-hand panel
<Petskull> I also have the bottom panel... weird
<Petskull> but it's pretending it never happened- so it's all good
<Petskull> man, I wish I could install 10.10
<philipballew> try 11.10
<Petskull> is it this same crap?
<philipballew> its unity improved
<philipballew> unity works nice. you juse messed it up
<Petskull> yeah, I've been trying it for a few days to see if it's just change-shock
<Petskull> but I don't think so
<Petskull> we'll see
<Petskull> but for now I just feel embarrassed in front of all the people I've recommended Ubuntu to over the years
<philipballew> if you lived near me id give you a run down of it in person, but I doubt that
<Petskull> heh
<Petskull> yeah, I doubt I'm close
<Petskull> where are you?
<philipballew>  san diego CA
<Petskull> I'm in Afghanistan
<philipballew> nice! how long you lived there?
<Petskull> you gonna take the bus or you wanna meet at a mall in between
<Petskull> ?
<Petskull> heh- a few months
<philipballew> nice!!! though, seriously. I can get unity working again for you if you need
<Petskull> forget the run-down, man..  if I'm a computer guy and I bang on this, can you imagine my mother trying to grok this with me on the phone?  Nah..
<philipballew> yeah, thats why their getting it polished before 12.04
<philipballew> thats the stable version
<Petskull> I've been running *nix for 10 years... ubuntu for about 5...
<Petskull> I'm all for cheerleading the linux.... but this is crap... and shame on us as a community if we lie to ourselves about it
<philipballew> how so?
<Petskull> ubuntu's awesome because thing's rarely break..
<Fanshawe> I left a message earlier about Evolution, any responses?
<Petskull> they even got a little window for installing the NVidia drivers, which used to be a pain
<philipballew> very true, Unity is new. like I said, 11.04 is not intended to be a super stable release
<philipballew> they now that
<philipballew> and they are working out all bugs till 12.04
<Petskull> a lot of things 'just work'.. what is Unity trying to *be*?
<Petskull> it's not a windowing system..
<Petskull> it's not that it's buggy
<philipballew> its a desktop gnome shell
<philipballew> you can try xubuntu or kubuntu or lubuntu
<Petskull> heh- I got it
<Petskull> yeah, I know that
<philipballew> hop on over to #ubuntu-classroom
<Petskull> this is like GiMP syndrome
<philipballew> in 2 minutes someone's giving a session on them
<Petskull> 'the problem is people have trouble learning it'
<philipballew> gimp is just different
<philipballew> linux is not windows
<Petskull> I know xubuntu and kubuntu- what's lubuntu?
<Petskull> phil- preaching to the choir, man
<philipballew> I know im preaching to the chior :)
<philipballew> its a lxde version of ubuntu
<Petskull> there's a reason I ditcher Mandrake for Ubuntu- I get it
<philipballew> !lubuntu
<ubot2> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Petskull> never heard of lxde
<philipballew> its a lightwaight desktop enviorment
 * Petskull hunts around gor the damn firefox icon so he can look it up
<Petskull> for*
 * Petskull is, ironically enough, proving his point
<philipballew> your right there
<philipballew> I need to go grab some lunch now
<philipballew> peace out Petskull
<Petskull> bon appetite!
<Petskull> thanks for the help!
<Fanshawe> Okay, I think I'll put it up again. Hey all, Evolution seems to be delivering duplicate messages in the 'On This Computer' account. Also, after backing up and restoring, my Contacts and Memoes give me errors, and only going back to even earlier backups can fix it.
<Fanshawe> Is there anything I can do to fix all that?
<starcraftman> Fanshawe: Sorry, not really an expert on configuring Evolution. When I hear duplicate messages getting delivered almost sounds like you have two accounts pointing to same email and both pulling same messages.
<starcraftman> Fanshawe: Can you check the accounts setup?
<starcraftman> Petskull: philip said you had trouble with Unity? Not a fan?
<Petskull> starcraftman, yeah- not a fan
<Petskull> he seems to think it's because I don't -get it
<Petskull> nice guy, though
<starcraftman> Petskull: Well tbh, I immensly dislike the new Unity and Gnome 3 UI designs as well.
<starcraftman> It's a preference thing, I use KDE.
<Fanshawe> starcraftman: I have three accounts, the one that's configured to default isn't the one listed under 'On This Computer'. The one that's duplicating is my third account, a university account.
<Petskull> nothing personal, I just hate things that suck
<starcraftman> Fanshawe: could it be the that the Uni account is forwarding email to one of the other two?
<Petskull> since Breezy, Ubuntu's never really sucked
<Petskull> until now
<starcraftman> if you disable first two accounts, send an email to third does it still duplicate? Fanshawe
<starcraftman> Petskull: Well, it's just the desktop environment, have you tried Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<Fanshawe> starcraftman: I'll try that right away
<pleia2> Petskull: tbh, this is a support channel and it really isn't really the place to insult ubuntu
<pleia2> most of us aren't developers, we're users volunteering our time for support
<Petskull> *sigh*... I wish people would stop saying that...
<Petskull> pleia2, yeah, sorry
<Petskull> I actually came here for some help... now I'm just sort of here + disappointed.. hence the bitching
<Petskull> I'll stop
<pleia2> thank you
<starcraftman> Petskull: if you want to try others installing the kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop packages will get you different environments
<Fanshawe> starcraftman: There's another part to this problem, I'm afraid. It seems to be duplicating EVERYTHING in the account, from the earliest e-mails I have. So 1000+ e-mails is becoming 2000+ e-mails.
<starcraftman> Petskull: Xubuntu/XFCE is clossest to old GNOME UI.
<Petskull> I've tried other WM/DE's.. thanks, though
<Petskull> I know a little about them
<starcraftman> Petskull: ok then.
<Petskull> 'ppreciate it, though
<starcraftman> Fanshawe: hmmm, definitely sounds like some sort of duplication.
<Fanshawe> starcraftman: Yeah, but I can't really figure out where. It hasn't done that until recently, maybe a week or two?
<starcraftman> Fanshawe: Remember doing anything in particular at that point?
<Fanshawe> starcraftman: Hate to say it, but I haven't messed around with its configuration at all. It was running just as I wanted it too before this, I had no reason too.
<Fanshawe> I think ideally I'm looking for a way to reset the 'On This Computer' account and just re-add the duplicating account as something separate
<starcraftman> Fanshawe: hmmm, sorry, not sure, not really expert on evolution. You might want to use other resources, I did just have a nice little session on finding help for Ubuntu see here :
<starcraftman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/natty/FindingHelp
<starcraftman> Fanshawe: See pastebin at bottom, got my whole speech.
<Fanshawe> starcraftman: Thanks, I'll take a look
<starcraftman> Fanshawe: I'm thinking Launchpad Answers in particular might help, Evolution/Ubuntu.
<starcraftman> Fanshawe: Or another means, lots of options.
<starcraftman> :)
<ReWom> Hello again! I'm kind of a noob, and I have a problem with booting my new operating system. I can boot it fine with 2.6.38-8-generic (kernel?), but when I try to boot with 2.6.38-11-generic, I receive the following error: "VFS: Cannot open root device... or unknown block..."
<ReWom> But the UUIDs for both menu entries in grub.cfg are the same. One works, the other one doesn't.
<ReWom> root=UUID=...
<Fanshawe> starcraftman: Perhaps I could ask another question? I've managed to 'reset' the On This Computer account. Is there any way of adding another account without it defaulting to the On This Computer account? That seemed to be what caused the problem
<starcraftman> Fanshawe: you just want to reset all of Evolutions settings? You can just move the ~/.evolution folder
<starcraftman> That would indicate to evolution on next startup to do a fresh config.
<starcraftman> If you back it up to different folder then ya can restore if it doesn't work.
<starcraftman> ~ = your home folder.
<Fanshawe> Got it. Thanks for your help. I've moved it and it seems that activating my university account again makes the On This Computer account fetch all my messages from there. This time, though, it seems to be fetching the right amount (~1000 rather than ~2000)
<starcraftman> Fanshawe: Huzza. Tip, most programs store their configs in such .name folders.
<starcraftman> Fanshawe: when not present, program assumes clean install :)
<starcraftman> Fanshawe: glad that helps, I'm off now.
<Fanshawe> starcraftman: Appreciate it. Later, then
<philipballew> my session starts!
<nlsthzn> philipballew: good luck :)
<jls2> Anyone know how to get cut and paste working for images between Ubuntu and a Citrix session (Windows)?
<urlin2u> jls2, citrix is a virtual is this correct.
<jls2> Yeah
<urlin2u> is it a server between the two or on the same computer?
<urlin2u> like virtual box I'm not familiar with citrix
<jls2> Ah.. so Citrix is basically like Terminal Services
<jls2> Sets up a server so multiple users can login and get a windows desktop and use the applications on that server
<jls2> Citrix has a app to connect to the server
<jls2> Citrix ICA
<urlin2u> not sure but it turns out there is this as well #Citrix
<jls2> Thanks
<urlin2u> they might have some idea, no problem. :D
<ramsrambo>  My frontech webcam model : e-cam JIL 2214 is not working on 10.10 any help?
<urlin2u> ramsrambo, have you checked if cheese is installed I believe it was in maverick as well.
<urlin2u> hold on I will look on the web.
<ramsrambo> thanks for the reply
<ramsrambo> cheese is installed
<ramsrambo> but does not display the video
<ramsrambo> This webcam use to work on ubuntu 9.10 without a problem earlier now when I upgraded it stopped working
<ramsrambo> I know it is the driver I need to be looking
<ramsrambo> urlin2u : I checked the ubuntu community wiki's I am not sure of the driver that i need to install
<urlin2u> ramsrambo, the only thing I found was an old bug so I'm not sure.
<ramsrambo> what bug?
<ramsrambo> this same webcam worked earlier without a problem
<ramsrambo> urlin2u: u r on the other chat room also huh
<urlin2u> 7 in all
<urlin2u> ramsrambo, old bug though not running now,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/242168
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 242168 in linux "frontech webcam "e-cam" doesnt work with hardy" [Undecided,Expired]
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-09-25
<E3D3> Synaptics hanged when I tried to install something & now won't open anymore. I have do configurated dpkg but that also hangs. Both repeat endlessly. How can I correct this ?
<philipballew> E3D3, what about a re-boot?
<E3D3> I did more than 4 times already
<E3D3> Problem is, there is no error, just a repeating cycle of downloading the same file.
<philipballew> i'd open it in the terminal and see if you get any errors
<E3D3> I did with: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<E3D3> That repeated the same proces.
<philipballew> I wonder if you update your computer or maybe see if you have any need to repair broken packages
<E3D3> I opened dpkg help & manual but I think I need to take a little time (hours) to read more about dpkg & synaptic.
<philipballew> they are tough beats to master. I sure have not
<philipballew> but you can't think of a time when you did something to mess it up?
<philipballew> odd problem to me
<E3D3> No. I tried installing Sandbox Gamemaker & after downloading it went to configurating the new stuff. It had to download/rebuild a file for that. It repeat the last step endless.
<E3D3> Synaptic gave me advice to try the above command (dpkg) but that went in the same loop.
<E3D3> np, lucky that other things still working.
<E3D3> Thanks for trying to help me :-)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-17
<DroidDuck> I can't seem to get the ubuntu live cd to run. It starts to, I get the keyboard and lil'guy icon, then the I get a white pixelated bar at the bottom of the screen.
<DroidDuck> Anyone know how to correct this?
<wilee-nilee> DroidDuck, Try at the choice of install try or check the memory gui when booted hitting f6 then choosing nomodeset then boot in.
<wilee-nilee> you may have a graphic driver problem in this stage it seems
<DroidDuck> I don't get any choice to install
<DroidDuck> this happen on boot before I even see the desktop or gdm
<wilee-nilee> DroidDuck, Is this a live cd?
<wilee-nilee> check the md5sum of the disc and make sure it wa burned at the slowest speed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM  You should be seeing with a booted liove cd a choice menu as I describe right away, although a unstbootin loaded usb may not show this gui I believe.
<DroidDuck> wilee-nilee, yes it's a live cd
<DroidDuck> The cd works fine in other PCs
<DroidDuck> just on this one with a different video card, it fails
<DroidDuck> a nVidia Geforce GT 610
<wilee-nilee> your on the ubuntu channel now I suspect they will say the same. If you are not seeing the gui at boot of the cd then do you see it on the other machine.
<DroidDuck> Yeah, it works fine on other machines
<wilee-nilee> Do you know what I am referencing is what I'm getting at. Continuing to say it works on other machines is not communicating
<pickledeggs> Hi, I was hoping someone could help me add options for different resolutions on my computer. I am stuck with the one option of 640x480
<sral77> permission problem - I have created a group with "addgroup --system mygroup" and added two users by using "addgroup user1 mygroup" and "addgroup user2 mygroup". Then i give a directory and a file in that directory permission by doing "chmod -R 770 somedir" and set group with "chgrp -R mygroup somedir". But i get access error when logged in as either user, when i ls the directory, or read/write the file? What am i doing wrong?
<swami> hi. I am new ubuntu user. recently i have given the command->   sudo apt-get upgrade.  and from then onwards my wifi is not working. any help.
<holstein> swami: i would assume a kernel upgrade has happened and try booting into the older one as a troubleshooting step
<swami> how to do that ?
<holstein> tap shift at boot if you dont see the grub menu... you'll see an "older kernels" entry.. older, earlier... something like that
<swami> ok i will try and come back. thank you.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-18
<rajendra> Hi,
<rajendra>  When I try to execute a thread creation program I am getting the following error.
<rajendra> allocate_stack: Assertion `size != 0' failed
<rajendra> I am working on Ubuntu 12.04LTS and I am using glibc version 2.15.
<rajendra> Please let me know if I have to install any additional packages to resolve this.
<kanliot> rajendra, you need to tell it the stacksize
<rajendra> Kanliot, you mean to sau I need edit the file "/etc/security/limits.conf" add an entry for stacksize/
<rajendra> *say
<Ade> Hello everyone. I have been having a browse around the beginners team wiki today and would like to get involved. Does anyone have any good advice?
<evilduanedesign> hello Ade
<evilduanedesign> Ade, join our #ubuntu-beginners-team channel
<evilduanedesign> Ade, that is our off topic chat channel. This one we use for giving help
<evilduanedesign> help to people with ubuntu problr,s
<Ade> Hi evil. Yes ok, I will do that now. Thanks
<duanedesign> :)
<MartynKeigher> Hey. anyone had any luck setting their ubuntu to an exchange mail server?
<smartboyhw> Sadly no:)
<MartynKeigher> thunderbird? evolution? thoughts?
<MartynKeigher> thats what i was expecting smartyboy! :(
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> WINDOW 8
<smartboyhw> Sorry
<MartynKeigher> i know davmail has to play a role in it, but i DO have a Win7 VM on VBox...i guess i'll have to use that.
<smartboyhw> I want to type "/WINDOW 8" in irssi
<MartynKeigher> would 'prefer' to use a ubuntu solution thoguh
<smartboyhw> WINDOW 3
<MartynKeigher> linux has never played nicely with exchange has it? you'd think by now it would ok.
<MartynKeigher> how about receiver for ubuntu? any good?
<MartynKeigher> do-able?
<smartboyhw> I don't even use exchange or receiver...Grrr
<Sidewinder1> MartynKeigher, Setting up an exchange mail server is probably not really a beginner issue. You may have better responses in the channel #ubuntu. If you do not receive any satisfactory responses, here. :-)
<MartynKeigher> oh i know...i have been using ubuntu for about 3 days now & i love it!! just wished that it would play nicer with Exchange.
<Sidewinder1> MartynKeigher, There's also http://ubuntuforums.org  A very, very valuable resource.
<MartynKeigher> Thanks man! I'll give it a look! :)
<meditatingfrog> or vice versa
<MartynKeigher> hey i do have a question..about the notifications.
<Sidewinder1> Fire away.
<MartynKeigher> i have a twitter account in the broadcast option, but new tweets dont pop up
<Sidewinder1> Oops, sorry, I know absolutely nothing about twitter. Or, I'm somewhat proud to say, any other 'social networking' site; no offense, just not my thing. :)
<MartynKeigher> its the notification area that isnt working
<Sidewinder1> Probably just a configuration, but just a guess.
<minorix> Is there anyone in information security that would be willing to allow me to interview them for a college project?
<cortman> hi bizhanMona
<bizhanMona> hi cortman
<bizhanMona> I need some info on UEFI bios support on ubuntu?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135621/ubuntu-12-04-using-uefi maybe
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<holstein> does uefi allow ubuntu to support it. thats the question
<kanliot> i have uefi
<kanliot> never used it
<kanliot> though i think it does work
<holstein> i thought canonnical "paid for a key" or whatever
<kanliot> that's secure boot
<kanliot> on locked down arm platforms
<kanliot> you're lucky i've listen to security podcasts over and over
<holstein> i thought they were one in the same... though i dont follow ARM info uch
<holstein> much*
<kanliot> i like my motherboard, although it eats up to much ram
<kanliot> for no good reason
<kanliot> holstein, did something just happen in #lubuntu?
<kanliot> i read it, but i missed it
<bizhanMona> how would I know if my motherboard supports UEFI or not, We just bought new mother board with Ivy Bridge and Sand bridge?
<holstein> kanliot: nah.. its cool
<kanliot> bizhanMona, read the specs of you motherboard
<bizhanMona> yes it does say UEFI bios.
<bizhanMona> question, is it possible to create a Ubuntu image with x11 support and without any of the desktop gui environment?
<kanliot> yes
<kanliot> i did it recently coz i like gvim
<bizhanMona> kanliot: how did you manage to do it please?
<kanliot> install gvim
<kanliot> easy
<kanliot> vim-gtk
<bizhanMona> Okay let me explain more what I like to do: I like to have a livecd which after I installed and booted, there be no gui, only command line, then I can type startx command to start an x11 session...
<kanliot> you will have to install all the bits of the x11 system
<kanliot> not something for a beginner
<kanliot> at least install lxde
<kanliot> you could install lubuntu-core
<kanliot> i know that works
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<bizhanMona> does lubuntu-core supports UEFI boot also?
<kanliot> install lubuntu-core on a ubuntu server
<kanliot> or the minimal cd
<kanliot> yes
<kanliot> although you can turn off UEFI if you don't like it
<kanliot> in the bios
<bizhanMona> This is great thanks so much. Does lubuntu support the same ubuntu package also. We need to use AMD/ATI card which it has its own properiatory driver?
<kanliot> no need to
<kanliot> and yes it supports most ubuntu packages
<kanliot> although running some plugins require GNOME, KDE, etc
<kanliot> UNITY
<kanliot> really you will be running ubuntu
<bizhanMona> thanks our target system will be an embedded system seems like this has what I need.
<bizhanMona> one more question, we need to create our own ISO images, what is the build system for lubuntu?
<kanliot> bizhanMona, use remastersys
<kanliot> although i have never used it
<kanliot> so i can't really help you in  a meaningful way
<bizhanMona> thank you thank you. You have given me lost us of info so I can start my investigation now. Thanks again.
<gypsy_blood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213654/   <---problem i am having if anyone has a min to check it out....and hello, hope everyone is having a good day =D
<dniMretsaM> that's odd. never seen that before
<gypsy_blood> yeah...its only those 3 programs as far as i can tell, i tried opening a few programs to see if EVERYTHING was messin up, but other things work just fine
<dniMretsaM> open Terminal and type in the following: sudo apt-get update
<dniMretsaM> does the out put give you any instructions to fix the issue?
<gypsy_blood> sry was in the other forum..just switched over...trying that now
<gypsy_blood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1213690/    <-- thats what happened, toward the bottom of it you will see a bunch of errors and fails...
<dniMretsaM> well that's awkward
<dniMretsaM> the GPG signature for the official repos is bad
<dniMretsaM> that shouldn't stop you from running a package manager, though
<gypsy_blood> any suggestions? or think i should just reinstall Ubuntu and start fresh?
<cortman> not at all
<cortman> GPG errors are easy to fix
<cortman> see here gypsy_blood : http://cortman.wordpress.com/2012/02/27/how-to-fix-gpg-errors-in-ubuntu/
<gypsy_blood> o ok
<dniMretsaM> thanks for the link, cortman
<dniMretsaM> was looking for that
<cortman> np dniMretsaM - didn't mean to butt in, but I wrote that up just so I didn't have to repeat myself. :)
<gypsy_blood> yeah thnx...so i just use those commands in order from top to bottom correct?
<dniMretsaM> lol it's np
<cortman> Yep
<cortman> gypsy_blood, ^^
<cortman> run each line separate
<cortman> one at a time
<cortman> 9 times out of 10 that fixes it
<gypsy_blood> kk, trying.......
<gypsy_blood> hah, wow, that worked like a charm, all 3 programs working just how they're suppose to, thanks so much
<cortman> yay!
<cortman> no problem
<gypsy_blood> any particular reason why that problem would occur?
<gypsy_blood> so that i can try to avoid it in the future
<cortman> I don't think it's user influenced at all
<cortman> A corrupted packages list download?
<cortman> Could be a number of things- I don't know what specifically causes it.
<gypsy_blood> oh ok, well, only things i have downloaded is stuff that comes up in the update manager...is it recommended to just update with everything it offers or should i pick and choose, and if pick in choose, how do i tell which is good which isnt?
<cortman> It's best to upgrade everything
<gypsy_blood> kk
<gypsy_blood> at least now thnx to your guys help, i know how to fix the problem if it occurs again
<cortman> you bet!
<cortman> And if you need any more help feel free to use the forums or this channel
<cortman> hope to see you around :)
<gypsy_blood> and 1 other question....is there a good link for Terminal Commands List?
<gypsy_blood> im very noob with that, and hardly know how to do anything, trying to teach myself
<cortman> heh my specialty
<cortman> I put together this wiki page (with a number of people's contributions) : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandLineResources
<gypsy_blood> oh ok, great thnx
<cortman> np
<cortman> especially recommend Greg's wiki
<gypsy_blood> i can do some of the basics...but VERY basic from when i used my dads old comp years ago, it ran in the Command Prompt and didnt have windows
<cortman> everyone starts somewhere. :)
<cortman> I didn't know squat about CLI before I started using Linux
<gypsy_blood> but all i knew how to do with that was just navigate through folders and directories and all...now im takin it to the next level lol
<cortman> I still don't know much, but more than when I started.
<gypsy_blood> yeah...i use to want to be a computer programmer...but then i started smoking weed and kinda put that on the back burner...years later = dont do that anymore and its back on the front burner lol
<cortman> Well good for you for quitting and putting that behind you
<gypsy_blood> yeah...thnx, just wasnt really me...but im hard headed lol, gotta learn everything the hard way...guess thats a good quality with learning programming tho, i love a challenge =D
<gypsy_blood> does anyone know if there is an easy fix to this....my cd drive will read everything....will burn cd's....but wont burn dvd's
<dniMretsaM> gypsy_blood: are you sure the drive supports writing DVDs?
<gypsy_blood> dniMretsaM: yes, it use to work fine...a few months ago it stopped working properly...honestly im leaning toward bad hardware
<dniMretsaM> did it stop working when you used Windows as well?
<gypsy_blood> yes
<gypsy_blood> someone helped me the other day with how to use cdrecord, and found out that that i could burn cd's at least...but when i tried doing a dvd with cdrecord, it didnt work
<dniMretsaM> then I would have to guess bad hardware
<dniMretsaM> possibly a bad laser or something
<gypsy_blood> is there any way to test that without installing new hardware?
<dniMretsaM> I have no idea. maybe take the drive out, stick it in a computer that does burn DVDs and test it thereL
<dniMretsaM> ?*
<gypsy_blood> its in a laptop...dont have another laptop, think maybe just taking it out and putting it back in would be worth a try? or just waste of time?
<dniMretsaM> I guess the connecter could be loose or you could have a damaged wire. couldn't hurt to check
<gypsy_blood> hmm, k thnx...im gonna try that
<gypsy_blood> guess ill try it now, see what happens...
<bizhanMona> hi what is the difference between lubuntu-core and lubuntu-desktop?
<krytarik> bizhanMona, please see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Full_install_or_core_install.3F - Other than that, there is also a #lubuntu channel. ;)
<bizhanMona> krytarik: thanks
<krytarik> You're welcome - hope that helps already. :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-19
<gypsy_blood> hello
<gypsy_blood> i am trying to get a game to work, and the network ports it requires are between 55296 - 55551 and when i do a search of available ports in the Terminal, no ports are found in that range, any way to make a new port?
<HoboSteaux> Python: 2.6, 2.7, and 3.x are installed, apt keeps complaining that 2.6 can not be found. Can manually show apt where 2.6 is?
<geirha> could you post the exact error message?
<HoboSteaux> geirha: epends: python (< 2.7) but 2.7.2-10 is to be installed
<geirha> HoboSteaux: Ah.  apt-cache policy python
<geirha> Here, that only lists 2.7.3
<geirha> whatever package you're trying to install should've rather depended on the python2.6 package instead of python
<HoboSteaux> I have 2.7 and 2.6 listed, but in different repos
<geirha> ah, but the 2.7 will take priority since it's a newer version
<HoboSteaux> hrm and somethings depend on each O.o
<geirha> you can give the 2.6 version a higher priority, but there might be other packages expecting python to be 2.7 and thus break
<HoboSteaux> how do I do that?
<geirha> man apt_preferences
<HoboSteaux> say ty
<geirha> in short you edit /etc/apt/preferences and give it a priority of > 1000
<geirha> Ah, there's a howto at the wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto   with examples
<HoboSteaux> i think i got it done :D
<HoboSteaux> thank you!
<geirha> Oh it worked? I'd expect breakage. Anyway, you're welcome.
<HoboSteaux> not yet, still mucking with it. but i think i can pull this off and then revert
<bizhanMona> HI is there a tool I can find out the license of all the packages installed on my Ubuntu 12.04? thx
<Sidewinder1> bizhanMona, "All", if there is such a thing (I'm not sure one way or the other), would probably list several hundred packages.
<Sidewinder1> I'm just guessing, mind you, but I would suspect that most if not all are under the GPL.
<bizhanMona> Sidewinder1: yes I am aware of that, however, I need to find out all the installed packages specially for GPLV3 versions.
<Sidewinder1> bizhanMona, I'm not certain of the command structure of what you're looking for; might I suggest that if, after a few minutes, no one answers here, that you try in the #ubuntu channel? There are many, many more people in there.
<Sidewinder1> Currently 1,664.
<bizhanMona> Sidewinder1: I was hoping if there are any options to apt tool sets. I follow your recommandation will post on ubuntu if I heard nothing here. thx
<Sidewinder1> bizhanMona, My pleasure; I just wish I could've been of more assistance.
<bizhanMona> hi I have downloaded a ubuntu package manually to my system,  xxx_am64.deb,  How could I install this package?
<meditatingfrog> bizhanMona: sudo dpkg -i xxx_am64.deb
<meditatingfrog> bizhanMona: i think you can also double click it
<bizhanMona> that did it thanks so much
<bizhanMona> The command "apt-get -f install" list package dependencies plus recommended packages. If I do not want the recommended packages to be install is there an option to it?
<cortman> apt-get --no-install-recommends install package_name bizhanMona
<bizhanMona> cortman: Thx, I just typed the apt-get -f install without the option  you suggested, how could I reverse that and restart all over again?
<cortman> No
<cortman> You're best off just installing the recommends anyway, unless you have a real good reason not to
<bizhanMona> I want to be as minimalistic possible. this is for an embedded system
<cortman> ah
<cortman> you could try and purge the package and reinstall it
<cortman> apt-get purge package_name
<cortman> Then install with no-recommends
<cortman> If you want all your package installations to be no-recommends, you can add a line to /etc/apt/apt.conf
<bizhanMona> I just typed: "apt-get -f install"
<cortman> That's to fix broken packages
<cortman> are you fixing or installing new?
<bizhanMona> I was trying to install a new deb package.
<bizhanMona> I started with precision 12.04
<cortman> Right
<bizhanMona> so is there a way to undo it or I better off to start all over?
<cortman> Do you know the name of the package bizhanMona ?
<cortman> If so you can run dpkg -P package_name
<bizhanMona> ubuntu-core
<bizhanMona> sorry lubuntu-core
<cortman> Try purging it with the command I gave you and then reinstall it.
<bizhanMona> cortman: thanks for you help, will do that.
<cortman> no porb bizhanMona
<cortman> *prob
<penreturns> :)
<MartynKeigher> hey...where can i find an address bar to unc path to something on a windows PC from U12.04?
<MartynKeigher> nvm found it
<MartynKeigher> hey im having issues with certs on ubuntu. anyone helo me out?
<cortman> certs?
<bizhanMona> Hi I get the following ssh error on newly install ubuntu: when I try to ssh from outside to the ubuntu box I get this error: ssh: connect to host 10.35.207.137 port 22: Connection refused, but I can ssh to outside from ubuntu? Thx
<kanliot> INSTALL openssh-server
<kanliot> bizhanMona, i feel bad coz i told you to start with the minimal cd
<kanliot> if you had started with ubuntu server, youd have that package and others
<bizhanMona> kanliot: yes I figured that I forgot to select that option and after installing openssh-server things worked find. Thx
<alex132> hello people,so my problem is this , I have ACER ASPIRE 5738g my sound is working right now but my problem is that my laptop speakers are detected as speakers and the jack that comes from my 5.1 system is detected as headphones so I can't configure my speakers because I only have right and left .... when I should have the rest my ubuntu version is 12.04
<penreturns> on sound setting > hardware > try play around on device profile
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-20
<fosburg> have a new computer--1 HD Windows and 1 HD Ubuntu.  How do I get the OS's to see both drives?
<philinux> fosburg: i use easybcd on the winders drive and grub on the ubuntu drive.
<philinux> do you mean on boting or reading files
<philinux> booting
<fosburg> I want to keep back-up files  on a drive and also go to the drive to get folders and files for both OS's
<geirha> Windows can't read the filesystems Ubuntu uses by default. Ubuntu can read Windows' fine though, and no thanks to Microsoft.
<smartboyhw> geirha: +1
<philinux> fosburg: you need a partition on one drive to keep this data
<philinux> either ntfs on the ubuntu drive or a folder on the winders drive would do
<fosburg> Ok on the partition
<fosburg> thanks
<bizhanMona> Hi is there such a think as a kickstart for ubuntu? and if yes where I can get info on thatplease?
<penreturns> you can try ubuntu online for a start http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<tsimpson> ah, but that's a lie
<Sidewinder1> bizhanMona, Is this what you're looking for? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kickstart_%28Linux%29
<bizhanMona> Sidewinder1: yes, thanks again. you great!!
<Sidewinder1> bizhanMona, My pleasure.
<raub> Easy question of the day: how do I say that local users I create with adduser/useradd start with uid's 1000 or above?
<raub> My issue is that I have network users with uid 5000 or above and last local user I created ended up with uid=5027
<geirha> you'll want to use adduser, not useradd
<geirha> And you can set the uid range in /etc/adduser.conf
<geirha> useradd will NOT read that file, but adduser will
<geirha> useradd will read /etc/login.defs instead
<geirha> And if you want to add users in bulk, check newusers (it also uses /etc/login.defs)
<alo21> hi
<alo21> can someone suggest me an useful site where I can read how to customize and how debian/rules file works, please?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-21
<bizhanMona> HI I have installed some packages on my Ubuntu/Precise 12.04. I have forgot the list of the packages that I have installed, is there any command could provide me the history of the packages installed? Tx
<krytarik> bizhanMona, please see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Getting_a_list_of_recently_installed_packages
<bizhanMona> krytarik: thx
<krytarik> You're welcome. :)
<bizhanMona> HI I have used aptitute to remove three packages (fglrx). Now I am trying to install them through dpkg -i  command,  and I get the following error:
<bizhanMona> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1218150/
<bizhanMona> It seems the packages where not removed cleanly
<alex132> 5.1 sound, so I have acer 5738g,ubuntu 12.04,alsa for sound, I managed to modify alsa conf to have 5.1 sound but alsa recognize my laptop speakers as speakers , when I plug the jack for my audio system it recognize it as headphones what to do to be recognized as speakers
<alex132> 5.1 sound, so I have acer 5738g,ubuntu 12.04,alsa for sound, I managed to modify alsa conf to have 5.1 sound but alsa recognize my laptop speakers as speakers , when I plug the jack for my audio system it recognize it as headphones what to do to be recognized as speakers
<alex132> I have acer 5738g ,ubuntu 12.04 , i modified the conf to have 5.1 sound it works but my problem is that only my laptop speakers are detected as speakers in sound settings ,when I plug in my system audio jack ubuntu detects headphones and that only has 2.0 sound so how to make ubuntu detect my system jack as speakers
<pinky-> alex132, have you asked in #ubuntu ? Someone maybe able to answer you there
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-22
<naushad> Hi
<naushad> anyone there?
<naushad> i want some help on backup of my ubuntu
<bizhanMona> Hi I have installed Lubuntu desktop, 12.04 on my machine. How can I boot to commandline terminal only (No window manager)? Thx
<geirha> bizhanMona: A one time thing or "permanently"?
<bizhanMona> geirha: permanently, but I like to start the desktop sometimes from commandline.
<geirha> bizhanMona: In that case, you want to disable the upstart script for the graphical login manager
<geirha> It's lightdm in Ubuntu, I think Lubuntu uses that too
<geirha> How you disable upstart jobs, I don't recall though. I'd have to read up on the upstart docs
<geirha> But I don't have time for that now... but at least it might be a nudge in the right direction for you
<tsimpson> bizhanMona, geirha: you can just edit the /etc/init/lightdm.conf, add the line "manual" anywhere after the start on ... part
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-09-23
<holstein> i have been messing with my broadcom driver.. brcmsmac is not loading anymore on its own now
<holstein> i have the blacklist entries commented out.. not sure what i have done... i do sudo modprobe brcmsmac and it works
<meditatingfrog> holstein: did you make sure any possible conflicting modules are blacklisted?
<holstein> meditatingfrog: im 98%
<holstein> the brcmsmac works fine out of the box.. ive just been messing with it
<holstein> to rephrase... it loads as its supposed to, though the driver was odd, or i would have left it alone
<meditatingfrog> if on boot the system does something different than modprobe then i'm at a loss
<holstein> i added a PPA with a special broadcam STA driver and i think it pulled the module out or something
<meditatingfrog> ah
<holstein> im marking the kernel for reinstallation
<meditatingfrog> so you're trying to fix a problem that you had with the driver and now it doesn't load
<holstein> meditatingfrog: correct.. well, it doesnt automatically load
<meditatingfrog> holstein: does it fail to load or just doesn't load?
<meditatingfrog> maybe the syslog or dmesg will have some clues
<meditatingfrog> i mean, is the system making an attempt at loading?
<holstein> meditatingfrog: it works as before... loads just fine with modprobe
<holstein> im sure it was something in that PPA
<holstein> i was hoping that driver version would fix everything though :/
<meditatingfrog> i've done that before
<meditatingfrog> with kernels
<meditatingfrog> there was a time that i wanted to learn to write drivers, but never could get what i needed to make it happen
<meditatingfrog> that's interesting, so reloading the kernel will bring you back to the start you think?  i guess that makes sense, but i thought driver modules had their own packages
<meditatingfrog> holstein: are you sure it's not the broadcom-sta-common package?
<holstein> depending on what that package did in the PPA
<holstein> meditatingfrog: im not 100% of anything ;)
<meditatingfrog> that's just the package that came up when i did a search for broadcom
<holstein> im just trying things... i think i have the STA from the repo and the one from the PPA fully purged
<holstein> meditatingfrog: the opensource one in the kernel "works" ...brcmsmac
<holstein> but, its got issues
<holstein> so, i thought id try and "fix" it ;)
<holstein> anyways.. lemme reboot, and decide how much i actually care about this module auto-loading on boot if its not working
<meditatingfrog> k
<holstein> well, i have a feeling this is going to be an ongoing PITA, so im not going to sweat it right now
<holstein> maybe a kernel upgrade will fix that open driver...
<meditatingfrog> best to slack, stressing over it won't help fix it
<meditatingfrog> what was it doing?
<holstein> yeah.. i mean, i know i broke it with that PPA. i just should know how to look and make a module load
<holstein> meditatingfrog: the open source driver just stops transfering around 50% signal
<holstein> doesnt ever lose connnect.. just cant do anything... cant ping the gateway
<holstein> and when i get closer, i'll get 40% packet loss or whatever
<meditatingfrog> what chip do you have?
<meditatingfrog> it's probably because you're using a general driver for a specific chip
<holstein> i try the proprietary one and its better sometimes
<meditatingfrog> i think that's what happened with the sdcard reader
<holstein> i read that the channel needs to be a certain setting, but that wont work
<holstein> i dont have control over public wifi channels
<holstein> thats what happend just now.. i coudnt get on somewhere i connected the other day
<holstein> i removed the proprietary driver i was trying and loaded the open one, and its connected at least
<holstein> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<meditatingfrog> holstein: have you read this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889170&highlight=BCM4313
 * holstein looking
<holstein> meditatingfrog: thats quite relevant
<meditatingfrog> hope it works, i can't really run the commands listed
<holstein> yeah, its hardware specific anyways
<holstein> meditatingfrog: i think im going to roll with the open one for a bit and re-test.. i got that page bookmarked for the next try on the STA driver or where ever i go
<meditatingfrog> it's interesting though, it looks like the bcmwl-kernel-source driver would have to be compiled
<meditatingfrog> cheers
<holstein> meditatingfrog: cheers! thats the most relevant forum post ive seen... relevant and promising
<meditatingfrog> holstein: i just searched for your chipset
<meditatingfrog> actually, i should probably search for the chipset for this motherboard on this notebook
<meditatingfrog> hmmm, no, i don't think that will make a difference, i doubt intel programmed the BIOS
<meditatingfrog> i think
<meditatingfrog> lol
<holstein> well, its some voodoo somewhere else..i installed the *-generic kernel expecting that the PAE one had been messed with by that package from the PPA
<holstein> i'll have to ask that PPA maintainer.. but i think i'll just try the open one and if it fails, i'll just give up on it
<meditatingfrog> it looks like that forum post did more than install a single driver
<holstein> yeah, its a "process"
<meditatingfrog> it looked like it was both the firmware and a kernel driver
<holstein> i'll do it if i need to though
<holstein> or switch out the hardware :)
<meditatingfrog> well i gave up on this system, it's as good as it's going to get.  i think anything short of development is going to get it working perfect
<holstein> well..i added the module to /etc/modules so it starts now... anyways, im out for a bit.. thanks for the link and the moral support meditatingfrog :)
<meditatingfrog> \o
<nana> hi everyone
<nana> gd evening
<nana> does everyone who talent in ubntu here?
<wilee-nilee> nana, If you have a problem ask a question regarding it.
<nana> ok i want to ask something that complicated to me
<nana> can anyone give a solution for my question just now?
<holstein> !ask | nana
<ubot2> nana: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Hi hope everything is going good for you. ;)
<holstein> wilee-nilee: im good... and you?
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Can't complain. ;)
<nana> hii
<nana> can i ask why i cannot configure dansguardian sucessfulyy
<nana> how the exact configuration of tinyproxy?
<nana> soory,not tinyproxy,i mean firehol
<penreturns> \o/
<smartboyhw> Hi penreturns
<penreturns> hi there
<penreturns> ohh u here too
<penreturns> hahhaha
<smartboyhw> LOL
<john___> hello, i have a jpg image how would i get  it to fill 4 pages, huge
<john___> aswering my question http://www.blockposters.com/
